# what's the grossest packaged food you've seen?



## supervee (Nov 21, 2001)

This might just be the grossest packaged food I've seen. An ad for this in Sunday's paper: "Uncrustables"--a peanut butter & jam "sandwich" that comes as a round frozen patty. And I quote:

"The easy way to PB&J--just thaw & serve! Soft bread gives kids the fresh taste of homemade! Kids love no crust!"

As if PB&J is so hard to make...

That's just nasty.


----------



## AmyG (Jan 30, 2002)

Women on another site I go to love these things. They say it makes it easy to make the kids' lunches in the morning.







: I started making my own lunches in about the third grade and my mom didn't have to do anything but clean up a few remaining crumbs.

I think the odd colored food is the worse. So far they've done ketchup, fries, and margarine. It might be interesting if they could make brocoli look appealing to kids, but I don't think most American children are suffering from a lack of ketchup, fries, and margarine.


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

blue french fries. no, the CHOCOLATE french fries.


----------



## ladylee (Nov 20, 2001)




----------



## peggy (Nov 19, 2001)

Spam

'nuff said..

















peggy


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

There is one of those refigerated vending machines at my office. They have the most disgusting things in them. Can you imagine buying a prepackaged, tuna fish sandwich? or a hot dog, pre-stuffed with cheese and chili? gross!!


----------



## ladylee (Nov 20, 2001)

Something my mother tried to get me to eat that just made me gag:

deviled ham







:toilet


----------



## peggy (Nov 19, 2001)

I think deviled ham is spam all ground up!! :LOL

peggy


----------



## Gracefulmom (Apr 25, 2002)

They now make peanut butter "slices"... wrapped like the cheese!


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Purple and Green Catchup - I just keep seeing my kids running around like maniacs from all that food coloring! Why? I don't get it?

There was a vain in my Spam can once - that was the last can I ever bought! Now I'm vegitarian...


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

Oh, I am about to cry I am laughing so hard! :LOL

Yes, there's nothing like coming home to a homemade meal that I have spent all day preparing -- PB & J!!

Previously, I have enjoyed being grossed out by the crustless wonder bread I have seen advertised "with all the fiber of whole wheat." HUH?!

I went to a mainstream grocery store today because they sent me a coupon for $40 worth of free stuff (relaly great stuff and a canvas totebag, too!). Anyhow, I left there all sicked out by all the packaged crapola. Oh, and I went to Target yesterday and I bought some refill liquid soap in a huge plastic container. I feel so guilty about it, but it smells soooooo good and it is very pretty.

Shame on me!









Please list some more yucky stuff -- I am enjoying this immensely!

Jean


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

ooh, what about

"potted meat-food product!"

what the hell do you think that even means? no, never mind, i don't think we really want to know.


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

Oh, that reminds me of another one...

Kraft "Rip-ums." Three out of four kids don't get the recommended calcium. So, instead of giving your kid a salad, give him these cheese food product strips so that he can play with his "food," instead of eating it with respect.

Technically, I think they use the term "potted" because it originally comes from the potty!

Jean


----------



## yogamama (Nov 19, 2001)

I think the colored ketsup is the grossest. Ugh - what color does that make your toddler poop?

Lunchables are so nasty, I would have to put them on the gross list.

My husband ate some Hostess products the other day and I sat and read him the labels - beef fat is part of a Twinkie. Gross.

The crustless PB&J just seems like pure laziness - I guess gross to think that we American's are THAT lazy.


----------



## Groundhog (Aug 18, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by shoshannas mom_
*blue french fries. no, the CHOCOLATE french fries.*
Oh, those "Funky Fries" by far! I just stood in the frozen food aisle blinking, unable to move. I couldn't believe it. Chocolate-flavored french fries. Blue french fries (and NOT from blue potatoes). They also have cinnamon-flavored french fries.

Because, you know, parents have a hard time getting their kids to eat enough french fries.

Oh dear.


----------



## SueZVudu (Jul 6, 2002)

Does tripe count? It comes in a package. Along that same line, pigs' feet, kidneys, and brain. They were all packaged too. Thank God. Don't know what I'd do if I met an un-packaged kidney in a dark alley...


----------



## valeria_vi (Nov 19, 2001)

how about cereal + milk in a bar so you can eat t on the go???
EEEEEK!


----------



## glh (Nov 19, 2001)

Those baby food meatsticks, they just look disgusting to me.


----------



## boobear (May 18, 2002)

I know it's not a new item but I'll never get over the fact that one can buy cookies and dunk them in frosting as a treat (they come packaged together). ICK! I thought junk food hit an all time low when that came out.

What's this peanut butter slice thing? Weird!! Can't imagine what is used to hold it in shape and not melt.


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

I wanted to know what the heck an uncrustable looked like, so I did a search. Smucker's has some web info - yes, an uncrustables FAQ! http://www.smuckers.com/fg/otg/uncrustables/default.asp

I also found that some schools are serving it on their lunch menu. For example, in Springfield, IL, kids will be eating:

Uncrustables Peanut Butter & Jelly Sandwich
Baby Whole Carrots
Apple Half
Doritos Chips
Milk

What's with all the corporate food products in school cafeterias?!

I am in shock!

Jean


----------



## flutemandolin (Nov 20, 2001)

Lunchables...and they're not cheap either! Now they have some dessert thing in them that changes color...Bleccchhh!

Those rubber "fruit" snacks....

Turkey bacon-ends up dry and tough as leather, tastes like smoke flavoring. The dog likes it though.


----------



## Super_Mom (Aug 18, 2002)

Lunchables are HIGH on my list of Icky Food. Especially the pizza ones, I saw a friends child eating on the other day, even the smell of cold pizza sauce, Cheese SAUCE and a hard cold pita just made me sick. But the most disgusting thing I Have seen lately is Blue applesauce! Supposedly its blue clues, How sick is that!


----------



## darlindeliasmom (Nov 19, 2001)

The only gross food item that has made it inside this house is the purple ketchup. What can I say? DH is a pushover and clueless. DD ALWAYS wets the bed after their trips to 7 Eleven to get Slurpees (I swear that dye overloads her system).
So now we have a bottle of this glop in the fridge that she used once or twice (on her tofu "fish sticks", for heavens' sake) and now is reserved for her science experiments!

I love to look at those Lunchables; they are sOO disgusting! Better check out the frozen food aisle for the goofy fries.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I'm just proud that my ds thinks anything by Nestle is "Gross, because they kill babies"


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

EEWWWW...just looked at the website for the Uncrustables (okay the name sounds gross too - like underwear that won't get crusty after you wear three or four days in a row - sorry - that is what it made me think of)
But anyway - THEY ARE POPTARTS!!!! why buy something different - just buy six boxes of poptarts. at least those come in better flavors. ( i love poptarts i am ashamed to admit - haven't eaten them in a long while.)

I think I am with the folks on the fries. ICK.
And also the prepackaged sugar cookie dough. it tastes NASTY!.


----------



## flutemandolin (Nov 20, 2001)

SuperMom-
Dh bought the blue applesauce for the kids once. The blue coloring turned dd's poop bright green!


----------



## Mama Katrina (Aug 5, 2002)

I am with you with the f fries, ketcup, lunchables, and blue apple sauce...

Okay... You know what an MRE is??? Dh military, "Meals Ready to Eat". They come in a brown plastic air tight bag, and all the seperate things are in seperate plastic bags and everything will clog your system up for days (I have had them before!!!) But to make matters worse, dh was overseas in the war and said that he opened one up and it had a Nutra Grain bar in it's ORGINAL PACKAGING... MREs have a self live of 10+ YEARS!!!! Won't catch me eating those now!!!!

Oh, what about those crackers and cheese dip??? YUCK (don't know about taste, dairy allergy)

Keep them coming!!! This is a great topic!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

mama katrina, one of our fellow army buddies had an mre that had m&ms in it, WITH THE 1984 OLYMPICS LOGO ON IT! this was during the gulf war!!!!!


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

I have to echo my disgust for the CHOCOLATE FLAVORED FRENCH FRIES (as well as the other disgusting flavors.) I just happened to walk by a big display of them at the store the other day and when I saw what they were I said "oh, gross" -- evidentally I said it really loud since everyone near that aisle turned and looked at me. Just looking at the package made my physically gag. I was afraid I was going to heave, so I hightailed it to the checkout line.

Sheepishly, I will admit that my boys love the honey nut cheerio milk and cereal bars. They are a pretty special treat to them.

I will also sheepishly admit that I love fruit roll ups, although I don't buy them. My mom buys them for the boys and justifies it by saying that they have "real fruit juice and vitamin C" in them. Whatever!!! Then I am "forced" to eat them so my boys don't get their hands on them.:LOL


----------



## nernie (Jul 24, 2002)

mama katrina - I secretly love MRE's - my grama used to get them in bags of Government groceries for low income elderly people. So they are a gross but good childhood memory.
But this is a facinating thread - I was actually going to start it because I saw blue french fries for the first time today, but someone beat me to it. I guess I'm out of the convienience food loop.







Re the school lunch thing, that's one of the reasons we pulled ds out of pubschool, (not a big one, but just a contrib.) the GRODY lunches fuled entirely by nutritionally void food. The scary thing is there are children out there that have probably never eaten a whole, unprocessed food! And then we wonder why our children have behavioral problems! It's so hard to keep your kids away from that stuff, esp. if they go to friends' houses, but it's pretty important, to me anyway. Even when dd comes home from Grama's house and says, "Guess what we had for snack, mommy? PINK POWERPUFF GIRL PUDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Thanks so much, mom. MIL feeds them sqweezie "yogurt" in a tube, with twice as much sugar as a Snickers bar in each one. GAG ME WITH A FORK!


----------



## snailmama (Apr 13, 2002)

i think those gerber(i think) diced carrots just look gross, I saw some at the ghetto mart. (BRL).


----------



## darlindeliasmom (Nov 19, 2001)

About the school lunch thing...whenever you say, why do they ONLY serve junk food in the schools? The answer you get is, but the kids don't eat them (healthy foods). Well, my kid will!
And no one at the local schools controls what the kids eat; if they go through the cafeteria line and buy only a candy bar every day for a year, no one will question them! I don't get it.
Whenever she goes over my mainstream sisters' homes and is offered their version of her usual food, she's so grossed out. After eating real organic yogurt, to eat that Trix yogurt with all the emulsifiers... They all think the poor kid never eats!!! I feel sad; I know my one sis buys this stuff for her son hoping that that way he WILL eat something healthy (he lives on Chik'n nuggets and fries!). Instead, he's getting dye and sugar and who knows what else--and no active yogurt cultures, of course.
Marketing!!!


----------



## onehipmomma (Nov 19, 2001)

I was once at an American grocery store and saw mini hotdogs in some kind of liquid in the baby food section.

We don't have anything like that in Canada *yet*

YUCK!!!!! Who feeds that to their babies??????


----------



## Super_Mom (Aug 18, 2002)

Yogurt in a tube?! Now I've seen it all. UGH I have seen on the commercial, the jello in a tube, another nasty conveinece food, Oatmeal pies so disgusting. I'm very satisfied with the lunches at my daughters school (its not public, its sort of like a charter school) They actually have real food, Compared the so called nutrious slop i used to get in school. I think last week they had a set up similiar to subway, where you could build your own sub, Daughter reported they had a vegan selection! About Gerbers foods, Not too long ago i read a post, and I think it was here actually that somebody had gotten in an e-mail from gerber, Outlineing what the average 2yr old should eat, The list was a total joke, My Child does'nt eat that much in a week hardly, and suprise nearly everything on the list was made by gerber.


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

Any kind of luchsmeat crammed into a tiny package
Treet - generic Spam
Chocolate French frizes
Frozen hamburgers
Frozen shrimp
Picked eggs
Picked pig's feet
Funonions


----------



## mamachiquita (Dec 13, 2001)

Any kind of processed meat product grosses me out. Vienna sausages in a can...bleh! I can't believe people buy that stuff. What really bugs me is when food manufacturers try to market their totally over-processed food as being healthy...like "all-natural" Capri Sun (just corn syrup if you ask me) and the cereal bars,etc. "made with real fruit", but we all know that they are loaded with crap, too. No offense to those of you who buy these on occasion, but some people hear this stuff and consider these to be among the healthiest foods that they eat. Very sad for the up and coming generations of kids being raised on this stuff.


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

Don't feel bad mentioning the mainstream stuff that some of us occasionally feed our kids. It's because of all of you here at MDC that many of us are trying to eat much more naturally.







Perhaps we all can use the occasional reminder that convenience doesn't replace good health and good eating.

My kids (and dh's) absolute favorite snack is Mother's Peanut Butter Bumpers. They beg for them. I would never have tried them if it wasn't for you gals here.


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

I like to buy everything in as natural a state as possible, but sometimes even I eat Doritos. It is weird, too b/c that taste does not exist in nature. Hmmmm. Maybe Doritos are from my home planet and they remind me of the good old days! :LOL

I am really grossed out by spaghetti-os, but loved them as a child.

Jean


----------



## AmyG (Jan 30, 2002)

I think that the worse part about the Kraft Rip-ums mentioned much earlier in the thread is the commercial. There's a commercial where mom is driving two sons around in a minivan, and she gives them both Rip-ums so that they'll stop slugging each other for a few minutes and rip the cheese instead.







: I'm still expecting my first, but I truely hope I never get to the point where I feed my kids cheese to get them to stop beating each other up.


----------



## windsong (Aug 10, 2002)

Basically, everything in the supermarket









I can't understand why they need to add food coloring to that stuff - it should be glowing neon green with all the chemicals and preservatives in it.

I admit, I eat organic, so most of it freaks me out (I can't even read the labels or think about ingredients when we sneak in a childhood favorite). The big food corps. should be sued for mislabeling, and corn syrup should DEFINITELY NOT be allowed to be labelled ALL NATURAL.

Any kind of extruded meat makes me gag. I'm having flashbacks to a Jennie-O Turkey Loaf episode that I thought I blocked out years ago...

How hypocritical of a school to teach nutrition, and 5 minutes later send your kids to the cafeteria for mystery meat, mushy veggies, and a carton of milk. That stuff makes the vending machine a godsend! At least the Hershey bar is only chocolate, sugar and milk!

Keep asking for healthier food at your grocers - they seem to be more willing to supply healthy/organic foods than they used to.


----------



## Super_Mom (Aug 18, 2002)

Quote:

I can't understand why they need to add food coloring to that stuff - it should be glowing neon green with all the chemicals and preservatives in it.
ROFL Sooooooo true So true


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I just remembered another gross item. I don't even know if they make it any more but it was the Peanut Butter and Jelly all swirled together in the jar. I think it was made by Jiff, which is barely peanut butter to begin with. First of all is so hard to spread them on bread separately (like the uncrustables), second: I bet sugar is the first ingredient even before peanuts. YUCK!


----------



## meister31 (May 21, 2002)

I was just at the grocery today and saw BLUE PEPSI---reg soda isnt bad enough?
I 2nd the applesauce in 'rainbow' colors and they even flavor it like fruit punch--whats wrong with the color and flavor of applesauce?
AdinaL--I was LOL







about the undies I was totally on the same wave length--- LOL *UNCRUSTABLES* LOL


----------



## Mama Katrina (Aug 5, 2002)

I admit, I'm a Pepsi drinker... But never seen BLUE PEPSI! Wish they still had that crystal pepsi, now that was good!

I was watching a tape mom recorded of TV program when I was younger saw an add for puddy in a cake by hosstess!!! YUCK!


----------



## indiegirl (Apr 15, 2002)

Ok, I have to defend the Go-Gurt yogurt (yogurt in a tube). My sil uses these instead of ice cream and they are actually very tasty. I would only serve them as a "dessert" because of all the sugar, but it's better than some stuff I've seen.

I think Cheeze Wizz and spray cheese is nasty. Velveeta, omg gag me. I've never had spam, but I think its pretty vile looking.


----------



## tara (Jan 29, 2002)

I do a lot of my grocery shopping in a mainstream store, and I'm always amazed at what's in others' carts. I realize the store is full of crap, but never really thought people bought so much of it! Boxes of hamburger helper, cases and cases of diet pop, giant jugs of 'juice drink', frozen breakfasts (frozen pancakes? frozen scrambled eggs?), soft taco lunchables, white bread, tv dinners. And, I second the 'gross' on the spray cheese. Ugh.

I'm not perfect. I have been known to have a buttermilk biscuit craving and buy the kind in the refridgerated section that you just put in the oven. Gross, but really kind of good, too


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by indiegirl_
*
I think Cheeze Wizz and spray cheese is nasty. Velveeta, omg gag me. I've never had spam, but I think its pretty vile looking.*
Yes! Spray cheeze is so nasty. Who eats this?


----------



## BlueDogGirl (Apr 13, 2002)

I must admit an unnatural fondness for spray cheese. My Emma kitty and I share it. Its her fave people "food. " Gotta draw the line at blue fries, though.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Uh, thanks everyone, I feel like a s**t now.







: I actually make some of this crapola. As in, I'm a food scientist, I develop it and my company sells it. It's really interesting, none of us foodies like the colors or flavors. I have two "sets" of tastes, my own, and the work ones. At home, I eat only organic veggies, fruits and whole grains. At work, I develop juices with preservatives and artificial colors, sometimes with alcohol. I do all the work on our organic line, too, which has stregthened my committment to organic growing/organic processing.

I think the grossest food I've seen is the pink margarine. Blechk! Or the red, white, and blue corn chips. Now I like corn chips, but the last thing a chip needs is artificial color!! Arggh. On the same vein, cakes and cookies: I used to make cake for special occasions, but I can't bring myself to color the frosting anymore. I don't like the cookies that are brightly colored, either. I hate all the b-day celebrations with cake. Seeing all the frosting just kinda makes me ill, especially when I see all the kids running around with their tongues dyed from the frosting. Yucko! I'll second the opinion on lunchables. I used to think the cheese/meat ones were okay (high fat and preservatives, but an okay snack). Now I can't support any line of products that thinks cookies and frosting is a "snack" or "meal."
Also, toothpaste doesn't need sorbitol, either, but I think that's a personal pet peeve.


----------



## Mama Katrina (Aug 5, 2002)

I know it's not food... But what about all the childrens meds (ie tylenol, motrin) They add Saccren (sp) and Aspartane in them and they are suppose to be REALLY bad for you!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Dh told me once that Spam stands for s%^% posing as meat. I've tried and tried with my dh and dd's to eat healthy, but they all love cheesies, and dd2 loves pop (dd1 hates it). As for white bread, I've compared the nutritional content with 100% ww, and they are virtually the same, except for fibre, so I gave up on that one!


----------



## Mama Katrina (Aug 5, 2002)

Okay here is one that LOOKS bad, but I have to say I love the TASTE!!!

Corn Beef Hash, it reminds me of Canned dog food when it comes out of the can, but BOY I do love the taste... Can't eat it now due to nurslings allergies


----------



## peacepie (Jun 17, 2002)

it amazes me what they do to fries and ketchup to make them 'more desirable ' to kids; like they need encouragement in that area especially.
my SIL was here recently, and was singing the praises of the prackaged toddler food(by heinz i think); she left a coupla hers behind, they r microwavable so i brought one once to a friends who had a microwave, just to try. they are So gross. taste horrible, look worse. kinda like watered down chef-boy-ar-dee.

it also amazes me that most baby formulas have cornsyrup as the first ingredient!
never had canned meat; cringe just thinking of it!


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

Hey, Apricot, don't feel bad. You don't make anyone eat this stuff. The truly sad thing is that people literally eat this stuff up. The stranger the item, the better it sells. After all, who would ever have dreamed that there would someday be chocolate flavored french fries. I don't know, perhaps it's a good thing. French fries seem to be lacking in the American diet









What really frustrates me is that there are added colors in absolutely everything!!! Why can't applesause simply be apple colored, not blue or red. Why do we add dye to beverages. It doesn't enhance the taste.

I have been trying to ease my more mainstream friends into the idea that all of these dyes and preservatives are bad (as they bring lunchables and cheetos to lunch after our playgroup) and contribute to many of the so called behavior disorders in children. They prefer to blame everything on poor parenting of others.







: I'm sure if one of their children one day falls into that catagory they will not be blaming it on parenting -- although I'm sure poor parenting is the contributor in many cases.







:

It's sad that all of these preservatives in food don't preserve us, rather than doing the opposite. Ranting now, sorry.

BTW, back in high school, my friends and I used to call Easy Cheese (the spray cheese) Sleazy Cheese. Seems to fit, doesn't it.


----------



## ~*Cherimoya*~ (Jun 16, 2002)

Hey, you know what is really gross? These color changing yogurts. When my daughter stays over at my mom's, she makes sure she stocks the house with really yucky stuff that dd loves! Aaanyway, the color changing yogurt, you have a cup of yogurt and a packet of colored powder and when you mix the two, you get like blue yogurt. Well, I looked in the fridge at the ingredients...one of them in this yogurt is SHELLAC! SHELLAC! Who thought of this?????

Oh, what about those Vienna Sausages? The potted meat sticks in a can...just pop the top and enjoy! They have like this gelatinous film across the top and inside the can around the little weenies. When I was a kid, my mom would sometimes put these in my lunch and I couldn't touch one now if my life depended on it!

Also, something that grosses me out is strawberry or chocolate milk...how foul is that? I mean to me, regular milk is foul enough without adding flavoring/coloring powder to it so your kids can get their little sugar fix! Ewww

And yes, that colored ketchup makes me want to hurl when I see it in the aisle. What is funny is that my supermarket has a Health food aisle, and that ketchup is on it, a little ways down...whatever!

White bread has always grossed me out, we were never allowed to have it as kids, and when I tried it, I was glad!

Erin


----------



## darlindeliasmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Apricot reminded me of something: margarine is really gross! My mom said that when she was a kid in the 30s, oleomargarine (as they called it then) came as like this kinda clear gelatinous mass that you added something to (at home) to make it yellow. She was a poor kid (who wasn't in the Depression?), and she said she'd just shake inside when she saw her mom smear that stuff on bread.

I'm happy to say she's gotten over her aversion for bad food and now thinks a steady diet of McDonalds and Wendys is a healthy diet for people in their 70s!


----------



## Mama Katrina (Aug 5, 2002)

I just thought of another one!!! ALL those CHocolate Cerals!!! YUCK!!! (sorry Shawn is trying to tyyppe also!!! ) That and the ones with the marshmellows in it!!! I hated them even as a kid!


----------



## menudo (May 21, 2002)

Dh and I grew up on all the precessed stuff, but in different ways. HE did eat foods like rice and beans from scratch but with pernil (a pork thing backed in oil and garlic, etc.) and KoolAid with more sugar than water. HE loves Vienna Sausages, etc.

My Mom can cook but we grew up on processed everything. She still only boils veggies until super soft. I only had wheat bread once as a child and freaked. It was wheat bread pizza at Sesame Place and it made me sick, lol. Oddly enough, I grew to love healthy food. I became vege at age 12. I still eat lotsa junk but improve daily. I actually remember saying to my Mom, "I only eat processed foods" She taught me this. I loved spray cheese, Velveeta, and Cheez Whiz. But look at the label, Cheez Whiz has ANCHOVIES in it!! BLECH!! I am stilla soda addict but am trying.

Our local supermarket (the lost popular best priced one) has slowly been discontinueing their vege food selections. They only have a Boca/Morningstar Farm section in the freezer now. As Isaid, if I buy it, they discontinue it! And they'll order it if you wanna case, but why do I need a case of any product?

DD knows she will only get things like Lunchables, etc. from Grandma. lmao I slacked off for a few years but she does well. She loves lentils and it amazes me that thay it shocks people. We are brainwashed to believe children do not like vegetables NATURALLY. No, it's our influence...


----------



## supervee (Nov 21, 2001)

Y'all are cracking me up!









I visited relatives this weekend & have another nominee for grossness: Kid Cuisine. It's a frozen kiddie "meal" that you microwave. The one I saw was tiny grilled cheese sandwiches (that get all chewy & icky), corn (c'mon, that's not really a veggie), french fries (also chewy & also not really a veggie), and a reese's cup.

btw, HerbalMama, I just read shellac is a common food (or at least candy) additive--alias confectioner's glaze... ick!


----------



## Milkymommy (Apr 30, 2002)

The grossest thing that I've seen is microwave pork rinds. EEEW!

My husband actually bought them. They smelled so bad that I had to leave the room.

Stoneyfield Farms has a yogurt in a tube. Since we moved, I have'nt been able to find them. I would freeze them and eat like an ice pop. They were pretty good.


----------



## Mama Katrina (Aug 5, 2002)

What about those pig's feet and chicken necks!!! YUCK! Or Snails, oysters, clams (sorry I have a limited pallet when it comes to certain stuff!)


----------



## yogamama (Nov 19, 2001)

I made a cake this weekend for my son's 3rd birthday and I added the blue food color myself! It was a blue car - 3D and very cool looking. But I had green poop today, so what about my toddler neices and nephews. Eeek!

And after the cake my brother asked me for Spray and Wash and I only had environmentally friendly laundry soap.

It was the first time I ever did something like this (add alot of blue dye to food) and I must admit that I thought of all the mamas on the Mothering Board and the fact that as a LLL member our goal is to eat food in it's most natural state. Blue frosting - how natural.

I admit I think I'm getting worse about food. My son loves chewy rubbery "fruit" snacks (and I sort of like them too) AND I buy them.

And I used to be really against McDonalds and my son can recognize the golden arches and says "Mommy, there is Old McDonalds". I need to pick up my copy of "Fast Food Nation"!

K

P.S. About corn - at least it has fiber!


----------



## LunaMoom (Jun 15, 2002)

The colored foods are scary,indeed. I also get disgusted by all those wasteful "convenience" foods,the single servings of mac & cheese and such that get microwaved.They also sell cereal,milk,and a throw-away bowl all packaged together for the extremely lazy breakfaster. It's all so sad,and where I live it seems everybody but me thinks it's all great.


----------



## aircantu1 (May 27, 2002)

I love this thread! DH and I love looking into other people's baskets at the grocery store. I usually notice that the predominant colors are red and white...white flour everything and red meat.

I have to agree though--pizza lunchables are disgusting. Who wants a cold pizza with squeezable cheese and squeezable sauce. And like somebody else said -- they now have them where you can mix something with it and change colors of the sauce -- or something like that. And dessert lunchables...just what kids need after their pop tart or chocolate cereal breakfast and their squeezable pizza lunch. YUCK! YUCK! YUCK!

And green and purple ketchup? And pink and blue margarine? And the chocolate french fries have got to go...and what about the new thing they have at local convenience stores...it's some sort of cup inside a cup...you put soda in one cup and fill up the inner cup with an icee. I get a cavity just thinking of all that sugar.

And finally...the mcGriddles at McDonald's...I don't even know exactly what they are...but it looks like mc D's chemical laden meat surrounded by their chemical laden eggs with a syrup flavored muffin around it...

Oh yes...and my all time favorite recently...bread without crust!


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Finally saw purple ketchup this weekend - NASTINESS!!!

I also saw the IRONKIDS Crustless bread - bizarre.

I have to admit - one of my all time favorite junk food treats is the spray chees with bugles. You put the cheese indside the bugles and it is really good - in a salty not natural sort of way.

Some of these things are beyond gross...yucky yucky yucky.


----------



## aircantu1 (May 27, 2002)

Oh yeah -- how could I forget waffuls? Eggo waffles filled with syrup or some other "fruit" concoction. YUCK!!

I'm going grocery shopping this evening...I'm sure I'll remember a few more.

And I'll make a confession too...I do love fruit roll ups. I don't buy them or eat them on a regular basis, but tehy are good.


----------



## SqueezeMaMa (Nov 20, 2001)

Definitely those jars of baby food "meat sticks." Turns my stomach just to look at them!

And those frozen PB and J sandwiches. PLEASE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lorene (Dec 10, 2001)

this thread is so funny...and sad.

When I was home I couldn't believe all the non-food items in the store. It was stacked to the ceiling. Snack cakes, fried chips, fat, sugar and artifical flavor and color. You wouldn't put substandard fuel in your car why would you do that to your (or your kid's) body!!!?

My vote for yuckkiest food is all baby food in those little jars. Even the organic fruit here was so full of citric acid as a preservative that it tasted horrible.

And margarine. Hardened oil? Yuck!

Any soft drink. There is NOTHING good for your in soda. Chemicals, sugar or more chemicals, carbonation. Why don't they just call it 'Hemlock' and get it over with?

I want to defend green ketchup though. That is from a special green tomato.

And they had french fries here that were made from ground up carrots and spinach.

BYW did you know that the customs agents confiscate American food coloring here? If the Dutch don't want it..why do the Americans?


----------



## Xenogenesis (May 1, 2002)

Frozen lasagna dinners. They are ggrrooossss.

And what's up with them frozen store-bought pizza pops?

Not only have I seen these but have sampled them myself.......yuck!


----------



## ~*Cherimoya*~ (Jun 16, 2002)

There may be brands of green ketchup that are made from a green tomato, but I doubt this one is it: http://ezsquirt.com/ Where does purple and pink come from? I think I would upchuck if I saw this on a veggie dog!!!

Erin


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

aircantu1 said

Quote:

what about the new thing they have at local convenience stores...it's some sort of cup inside a cup...you put soda in one cup and fill up the inner cup with an icee. I get a cavity just thinking of all that sugar.
blushing as i admit, i got one of those tonite. a slurp 'n' gulp from 7-11. Mine was Dr. Pepper with Dr. Pepper icee in the middle. and it was GOOD!

hey, i don't drink, or smoke, or use illegal drugs- i gotta have SOME fun!

colored margarine, though- YUCK!

love, Jenny


----------



## gauge14iv (Mar 24, 2002)

When my older children were babies (14 to 20 years ago) Heinz made dried baby food - dry flakes - sort of like the flake fish food. There were veggies, fruits, cereals, meats, and combo dinners. They were seasoned with things like garlic and onion - which was vastly different from most baby food at that time and were supposed to have less preservatives and sugar in them than what the others had because they were freeze dried. Ya just mixed them up with water and spooned them into the baby...

Back then - being a bit more naive - I thought they were fabulous. Now I wonder just what it was that my kids ate anyway! I have noticed they are not still on the market. Very scary eh?


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

> And what's up with them frozen store-bought pizza pops? [quote/]
> 
> What are these? Are they on a stick? I have this horribly gross picture in my mind of kids licking frozen pizza flavored popsicles that melt down there arms if they don't eat them fast enough in the hot weather.
> 
> Eeew!


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

I have to give another vote for the jell-o in a tube....yuck....


----------



## aircantu1 (May 27, 2002)

yeah -- what are pizza pops? sounds disgusting...


----------



## piximamason (Aug 7, 2002)

I am enjoying this thread so much, I really needed a good laugh. I was at my mom's the other day and saw bacon that doesn't need refrigerated, I don't think you even have to cook it. I almost lost my veggie lunch. Tried to tell mom how bad thats goota be for you but she would have none of my phanaticness (It's late, I'm making up my own words) She says the bacon is good-yuck!! Luckily I also found the blue mac and cheese and the kool aid before she could feed it to dd.







:


----------



## GB's Mom (Feb 6, 2002)

My parents were at a cook out this weekend. The family at a table next to them had BLUE BUTTER in a squirt tube and they put it on their baked potatoes and the texas toast they were grilling on the grill. I'm sick just thinking about it.


----------



## meister31 (May 21, 2002)

??? Why does everything have to be blue ?


----------



## meister31 (May 21, 2002)

I was just watching the food channel and Cornell U--came up with carbonated bubble gum and orange flavored milk--b/c kids arent drinking enough milk! They actually had a registered nurse saying how wonderful it was b/c se sees so many kids with so many health problems b/c they dont drink milk---maybe they have all those issues b/c they do drink milk!!!---sorry thats the beginning of another topic.


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

While it's certainly not the grossest, a new product that has me the most disturbed for some reason has popped up in my market's produce isle. It's the single shrink-wrapped potato.

For some reason it just bugs me that somebody would take a perfectly good, self contained, readily transported potato and put an entirely unnecessary sheet of fossil fuel derived plastic around it. Why on earth would you do this? If you are a household of one, and need to buy a single potato, I fail to see how this is an improvement.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

What is even worse about those shrink wrapped potatoes is that my grocer advertises them as "microwave ready". Now that IS gross! Not only would it taste disgusting but I guess they think it would be too much trouble for a person to just wrap a potato themselves. Next thing you know they will come all ready stuffed full of butter and sourcream.


----------



## gauge14iv (Mar 24, 2002)

Potatos taste best in the microwave when they are washed, massaged with a bit of olive oil and lightly salted, then wrapped in a paper towel. So no potato in plastic would be microwave ready for me!!!!!


----------



## Dot.mom (Nov 28, 2001)

My vote is Baby Formula.

Especially as it is fed to those least able to object.

(With apologies to those who formula fed/feed out of necessity)


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

You can buy ready to bake potatoes in our supermarket here. 3 potatoes, each individually wrapped in gold foil, then put in a cardboard tray, and the whole thing wrapped in plastic. Never mind that potatoes are much better baked naked, not wrapped, it's just so much waste.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

yuck yuck yuck!!!
Okay - I have another one.
It was my bday this weekend and we had a party...well..dh did the shopping and I had asked for french onion dip. Fave snack when made well. He brought home Frito Lay in a pop top can with no refrig needed. Gross gross. I didn't eat any after the first bite. YUCKY! didn't even taste like onions. or sour cream....or anything.


----------



## Pallas (Nov 19, 2001)

Anything that normally should be refrigerated but somehow doesnt' need to be.

The little coffee creamers that don't need chilling, for example. Or those boxed dinners for the micro that aren't in the freezer -- have you seen those? They contain MEAT, but can sit on the shelf? The cereal-and-milk bars. If it's milk, why doesn't it spoil?

I just don't want to know what's in them to preserve them that way. *shudder*


----------



## ragdoll (Aug 28, 2002)

Pig brains in milk-canned.
No, I'm not kidding. I'm really, really,(cough-gag), serious.








I've never seen the peanut butter "slices", thats soooo funny, a little frightning, but funny none the less








~Tamara


----------



## Xenogenesis (May 1, 2002)

Pizza pops are those closed little pitas that contain "some kind of meat" a bit of cheese and mostly tomato sauce in a combination to try to fool you into thinking that you are really eating something with food value. After eating one - about ten or fifteen minutes later - you are just as hungry as after eating a bag of chips (which I very rarely eat, maybe once a year) Makes me wonder why when you've eaten well, your stomach and brain feel satisfied, not hungry again. I like real food. With ingredients I know about.


----------



## aircantu1 (May 27, 2002)

Individually wrapped potatoes? Interesting...

and carbonated milk? gross!


----------



## e&r (Sep 12, 2002)

We've had fun reading this thread, so much so that we registered to respond (although our baby isn't due for another 2 months). The disgusting foodstuffs reminded us of a wonderful 'zine (now website and book) which mocks and analyzes consumer and marketing culture called "Beer Frame: The Journal of Inconspicuous Consumption." We went to the website
www.core77.com/inconspicuous
and the first thing we saw was the green ketchup. The color's full name is "Blastin' Green!" You'll get a kick out of the other food related products that are mentioned, like Men's Pocky Sticks (a Japanese candy/pretzel thing), other foods with "Blastin'!" in their names, and orange corn-pop cereal marketed as basketball cereal. There are tons of absurd and disgusting products to keep you entertained for quite a while.
Have fun!


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

The other day i saw these things that look like the push-up ice cream pops we used to get as kids, but with either mac & cheeze or scrambled eggs! yuck yuck yuck!
And one day at work I picked up a can of powdered formula to look at the ingredients ( which are scary enough all by themselves) and in big bold print it says "caution: add water before feeding to baby"!! Which can only lead me to believe that someone tried it without....
Oh, and the farmer's market we go to in the summer has some stalls that have pork bacon or fatback or whatever you call it just sitting out there in the middle of summer with flies landing on it!! ACCCkkkkk!!! I guess people don't get sick from it, they've been there for years.....but I just don't see how








*e&r*, I love that site! The thing about crayons cracked me up! And congrats on your soon to arrive little one!


----------



## Mama Katrina (Aug 5, 2002)

Any of those "Hot Pockets!" YUCK!!!


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

I always go thru the coupon section of Sunday paper looking for useful coupons, and I do find some (tho less and less as I switch from mainstream to more environmental products...but some soy foods and orange cleaners do run coupons...), but it's also my window on the horrors of modern food technology! Every week I see some new misguided or otherwise silly product:

"Now the great flavor of Life Savers in a refrigerated gel snack!"

"It's Pasta Anytime!" pasta in a plastic tub + sauce in a plastic packet that you microwave (like it's so hard to cook pasta and heat up sauce from a jar!)

"Suddenly Salad" (that one's been around for 15 years or so, but it still cracks me up, just the name...similar to the cookbook I once had to sell for Girl Scouts called "Goodness! It's Ground Beef!"







)

little bags of chips inside a bigger bag

Lunchables--esp. the BREAKFAST ones that include gummy bears!

frozen scrambled eggs in a tube

instant oatmeal in a Styrofoam bowl (like instant oatmeal is so hard to make...like we even need instant oatmeal in the first place when there are quick oats, which are easily doctored into an infinite number of flavors)

pancake mix packaged in a jar that's half-empty so you can add water and shake it right in the jar (doesn't anyone own any DISHES anymore?!)

single-serving salad dressing intended for home use, as a dip (like you can't dip into dressing from the big bottle poured into a small dish...oh, right, you don't have dishes!)

disposable baby bibs, marketed for everyday use, not just picnics and such. Last week in the store I decided to look at the box just to see what ridiculous promo tactics they were using...but it turns out there's no room for glowing lists of the product's advantages on the back of the box because of all the safety warnings!







Apparently they present a significant choking risk. But it's all about convenience!







:

individually wrapped wet-wipes for every household use--kitchen cleaning, furniture polishing, toilet cleaning







: Who wants to reach inside the toilet w/wet-wipe when a nice long-handled brush could be used?!

pre-filled disposable cat litter boxes

American cheese--I think it says a lot about America.







When I was living in a dorm and had no fridge, I used to buy individually-wrapped American cheese slices because they would keep without refrigeration for 3 weeks, but then I started thinking about why that was....

"Go Snacks" big sturdy plastic canisters w/just a few chips inside

popcorn that was popped months ago and sprayed w/chemicals so it's still crunchy

cookies chock-full of artificial glop and preservatives, packed in those horrible plastic trays that keep each cookie in its own little pocket of chemical-laden air. The worst are the "just like fresh-baked" meaning they have chemicals added to soften them.

single-serving pudding cups--a few years ago, one brand was using pictures of kids eating the things at after-school activities, w/the slogan "Tastes like somebody loves you!" Yeah, kid, it TASTES LIKE somebody loves you, but they don't love you even enough to mix powder into milk and pour into dishes and chill overnight and snap on lids; they can't be bothered to expend ANY effort on making you a nice snack!! AARGH!!!

What gets me about all these single-serving foods is that IME they are not convenient at all! They are usually not the amount you want, esp. when they have multiple ingredients, like there's not enough sauce for the pasta. I guess for people who have no self-control or common sense, who will eat the whole pack no matter what size it is, smaller packs help limit their eating...but if you read the Nutrition Facts, often those "single-serving" packs contain >1 serving!

The other thing about pre-made foods is that they're usually not seasoned the way I'd like. With all those flavoring chemicals and flavor-enhancing chemicals and extra salts and sugars, they can't make it taste as good as something I'd whip up at home in not that much time! (I'll admit to a serious weakness for ramen noodles tho.)

My favorite disgusting-seeming packaged food ever: my aunt bought in an Asian store a jar of Gelatinous Mutant Coconut Strings. We laughed over the name for months, then opened them, and they were really good! Yummy coconut flavor without annoying chewy texture. I still wonder about the "mutant" part tho and would not buy them again without an explanation....


----------



## chumani (Apr 12, 2002)

I received the current issue of Parents mag today (a well intentioned gift but I would have preferred a year added to my mothering). As I flipped through all the formula and bottle ads I came across an ad from Mcdonald's that really upset me! It shows a picture of a baby's hand being held by a parents hand with the caption underneath "where will she eat her first french fry?" It was so awful! I immediatelly thought of this thread and had to post it.

Sarah


----------



## Mystic (Sep 12, 2002)

For all you rubberized fruit snackers







, can I suggest trying real fruit leather instead? It's pureed fruit, that's then sundried and cut into strips for eating.

I grew up in BC where there are tons of fruit orchards and this was a huge treat on vacation - to get fruit leather from the produce stands. I now see them packaged in the produce section of the store (I think even Sun Rype has a version). If you read the ingredients, the good ones have only fruits mulched up in them and no additives. Very tastey, still has fibre and vitamins and its a fun snack.

As for the rest of the stuff in this thread..... sadly, my niece eats most of it on a full time basis. Her mom is very much into convenience foods and they shop at Costco almost exclusively. Sad, eh? Its a big treat for her to come to my place and snack on grapes or an apple.

I live in a land where KD reigns supreme (KD=Kraft Dinner aka: Kraft Macaroni and Cheese). No cheese glows in the dark, like the orange powder found in those boxes. Now *that* is gross. And I know people who after 30 years, still eat it nearly every day for lunch! And now they have a microwavable one called "easy-mac". UHG.


----------



## GB's Mom (Feb 6, 2002)

I saw the blue and chocolate french fries yesterday and just couldn't believe that they are REAL!!! (not actually real food, but YKWIM...) I work in marketing and knowing what it takes to move an idea into actual production, I just can't imagine that an entire chain of command thought this was an idea worthy of production. It's really sickening, isn't it?


----------



## bluedotsmom (Nov 19, 2001)

you are so right on about the coupon section. my dh, bless his heart does almost all our grocery shopping and he's always telling me about the stupid stuff in the store (he told me about the peanut butter slices.)

Talking about disposable baby stuff...last night I saw a commercial for Johnson & Johnson disposable baby washcloths (with the chemical baby bath impregnated in the cloth.) The ad talked about having a clean washcloth for your dear baby & not having to wash it (uhhh, you're going to wash the towel, what's so hard about adding a washcloth.) It ended by saying 'The best news for parents since disposable diapers!'

As my dh says, 'if only I was Elvis, I'd have pulled a gun and shot the darn boob-tube!'

You know, my family isn't completely organic yet, but we are very much whole foods. one time I was feeling lazy and bought a box of Betty Crocker flavored mashed potatoes...geez, I can't believe I used to think that crap tasted good!!!! needless to say, my mashed potatoes, come from potatoes!

just thought of a mac & cheese story. last year we went to a friend's house for thanksgiving (they have 5 kids, we have 2) I was supposed to bring mac & cheese. well, of course, I try to find my grandma's recipe. no biggy to do it from scratch & it tastes great! well, needless to say the other kids thought it was gross. guess it wasn't orange enough.


----------



## aircantu1 (May 27, 2002)

Quote:

The other day i saw these things that look like the push-up ice cream pops we used to get as kids, but with either mac & cheeze or scrambled eggs! yuck yuck yuck!
That is disgusting!

And as if children don't eat enough goldfish crackers, they now come in a rainbow of chemical laden colors! Oh goody! Can't wait to buy some!

And don't forget the cinnamon french fries...yuck!

And though I did admit to liking fruit roll ups, I do enjoy fruit leathers too and actually eat them a lot more frequently than the roll ups. They sell them in the organic section of my local store and they're pretty cheap too.









And why would they include GUMMY BEARS WITH BREAKFAST? YUCK! I mean kids eat junk all day...can't they at least START with something healthy??

And no I don't think anybody has dishes anymore...it's much easier to just add water and fill up our landfills I guess.


----------



## tracymom (Mar 11, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by AmyG_
*I think that the worse part about the Kraft Rip-ums mentioned much earlier in the thread is the commercial. There's a commercial where mom is driving two sons around in a minivan, and she gives them both Rip-ums so that they'll stop slugging each other for a few minutes and rip the cheese instead.







: I'm still expecting my first, but I truely hope I never get to the point where I feed my kids cheese to get them to stop beating each other up.*









I think I saw this one once! Well, I admit I have never fed my kids cheese to stop fighting, but when those moments strike, I can really relate!! I mean, whaddya do? "Stop fighting this instant or I'm going to stop this car and finish it!" Oh, yeah. How different my life is now with two kids. I can really relate to Bill Cosby's opinion that if you have only one child, you're not really a parent b/c you don't have to deal with "Don't touch me!!" LOL. As an only child it's been quite a shock, I can tell ya.

For an on-topic remark, though, my bugaboo is my oldest DS asking for that yogurt that has the "color changing crystals". I sucumbed once, admittedly out of some curiosity. Yuck. I told him next time we'd just make our own out of Kool-Aid. Maybe if I get unsweetened he'll get the same thrill for less sugar.....


----------



## tracymom (Mar 11, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by jbcjmom_
*What really frustrates me is that there are added colors in absolutely everything!!! Why can't applesause simply be apple colored, not blue or red. Why do we add dye to beverages. It doesn't enhance the taste.

I have been trying to ease my more mainstream friends into the idea that all of these dyes and preservatives are bad (as they bring lunchables and cheetos to lunch after our playgroup) and contribute to many of the so called behavior disorders in children. They prefer to blame everything on poor parenting of others.







: I'm sure if one of their children one day falls into that catagory they will not be blaming it on parenting -- although I'm sure poor parenting is the contributor in many cases.







:*
This echoes something I was thinking the other day. Seems like 20 years ago before I had kids I remember hearing (in the mainstream press, no less) of some link b/w dyes and ADD and other behavioral difficulties. Whatever happened to that? Has some big company (or many!) paid off somebody to keep that info "off the streets"? Gotta make ya wonder.

As an aside, my kid also saw the commercial for the "crustless bread" and wanted me to buy it "so you won't have to cut the crusts off for me." I just flatly told him it was white bread, and he finished (get this, he knows the drill at 6!) "Oh, and we don't eat white bread at our house!" LOL. I'm nowhere near veg, natural or anything else, but at least I've got the bread thing down!


----------



## tracymom (Mar 11, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by bluedotsmom_
*
just thought of a mac & cheese story. last year we went to a friend's house for thanksgiving (they have 5 kids, we have 2) I was supposed to bring mac & cheese. well, of course, I try to find my grandma's recipe. no biggy to do it from scratch & it tastes great! well, needless to say the other kids thought it was gross. guess it wasn't orange enough.







*









Okay, I do have to fess up here. I buy the instant Easy Mac at Sam's b/c DS won't eat anything else other than the Kraft stuff and I refuse to make a whole box of it with him being the only one eating more than a bite or two. Given that it used to be the only way he will eat pasta besides Spaghettios (blech!) I at least felt I was moving in the right direction. And I do have to admit that since then, he has decided that spaghetti is okay and he will eat it as long as there is not visible meat in the sauce (which is just fine with me!) I keep trying homemade mac & cheese but he turns up his nose at it. I do have hope though; I was the same way when I was a kid and now prefer homemade to Kraft......


----------



## serenetabbie (Jan 13, 2002)

Gelatinous Mutant Coconut Strings :LOL envirobecca! he he he









We went camping and my mother said she would bring the food. I was shocked when she pulled out the blue margirine in a squeeze thingy! I told her no WAY were the kids eating that crap. She looked crestfallen.......after all she had gone out of her way to get things she thought the kids would like. *blech* I peeked in the bag to see ~ pre made "beef" patties....ummm QUOTE beef UNQUOTE!?!?! what is that about? White bread, which the kids wont eat ("Mommy, I don't like the sticky bread")....a pack of those little boxes of cereal....the kids were so excited about them, tryed them all and disliked each one. Lets see, waxed shrink wrapped aniemic looking tomatoes......in august, peak fresh tomato season, hmmmm. And of course loads of soda and "juice" drink. Thank goodness I had the forsight to pack some real food!
Ds came home from MILs asking for blue oatmeal with the candy in it *argh*. On the upside, he has asked for trix yogurt and spaggettios. I bought one of each and let him try it.....he was so grossed out he wouldnt even swallow it








Okay ~ I will have to vote for the above mentioned products and the pre packaged toddler foods in jars. Meat sticks???? ewwwww! And what is with the little jars of canned fruits and veggies? Is it harder to buy a thing of all natural canned stuff in the grown up isles and feed that to your kids instead? They even have less ingredients than the baby food stuff!
thanks for a LOL thread ladies


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Pillsbury Toaster Scrambles. They appear to be pop-tarts filled w/scrambled eggs instead of jam. EEEUURGGHHH!

A friend told me that her neighborhood supermarket sells a "Valutube" of ground beef--one of those plastic tubes gathered and stapled at the ends, like sausage, but FOUR POUNDS.


----------



## AmandasMom (Nov 19, 2001)

chumani, I saw that ad too and got VERY upset. How horrible that ad was! (and I also got that crappy magazine as a christmas gift last year. I wish it would run out soon!)

To me the nastiest packaged stuff has got to be infant formula. It looks nasty, smells nasty, contains nasty ingredients, and is expensive to boot.

Around "these parts", people love to fry a turkey for thanksgiving. The smell is so revolting, I never understand how people can eat something that smells that nasty. Like walking past the seafood dept in the grocery store you are hit with that.. that... ODOR. Uggg! And people still buy the seafood there. Or the store puts out "freshly roasted" chickens, and the SMELL, nasty!


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

My dd has actually asked me "what is that nasty smell "when we are in the grocery store and they are cooking meat. I tell her and she says that is so gross.
The baby meat sticks are up there on my list. So are the pop up breakfast foods, formula,potted meat, colored fries& ketchup, sardines. There are so many. I think the peanut butter and jelly mixed in the jar is gross. Clam juice really gets me,the name in itself makes me want to puke.


----------



## bluedotsmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Tracymom...it's funny what kids get into about some foods.

I always swore that no child of mine would use ketchup







:
of course, that's before I had kids.

Let me see - ketchup goes with......everything!!!! (at least I don't buy the purple or green stuff)

p.s. true confession time - in my single years, I loved Kraft Mac & Cheese...& believed that a snickers bar and a bag of BBQ fritos was a meal, washed down with a Coke of course


----------



## piximamason (Aug 7, 2002)

Dinty Moore beef stew-uugh!!!!







Dh is meat and potatoes he hates veggies(unless they come from a can)







My daughter and I are vegetarians,so dinners are such a pain at our house. To make things easy on me dh informed he loves Dinty Moore over egg noodles. I thought alright I can handle that, untill I opened the can! That stuff looks nasty, smells nasty, and there is just something wrong with beef from a can ( if that's even what it is, you sure can't tell from looking) Needless to say dh prepares his own "beef stroganoff"- hopefully on the nights I work.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

I saw the microwavable pork rinds at the store and gagged all the way down the aisle just thinking about it! EWWWWWW!


----------



## hydrangea (Jun 5, 2002)

This is so funny!

I haven't seen most of the things mentioned here since I usually go to the health food store. I really can't believe there's such a thing as chocolate french fries. I'll have to take a look!

On a recent rare trips to the regular supermarket, I did see precooked, shelf-stable bacon, which boggles my mind.

Something I hate is microwave popcorn. We inherited a microwave with this house (I'd never had one before), so I decided to try some. I tried a few batches of a few different brands, and it's all stale and artificial tasting (even the healthier ones I tried) compared to the real thing. I searched around and found a microwave popper and pour my own organic popcorn into it, and it is so much better (still microwave, which I'm not delighted with, but convenient)! It's fresher, tastier (when you add your own toppings), cheaper (organic popcorn is $.59 a pound bulk where I get it), and less wasteful.

What really grosses me out is sweet microwave popcorn. I had a bite at someone's house recently and nearly gagged.


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

Don't look at the chocolate french fries!!!! They will make you want to vomit just looking at the package. I almost hurled right there in the aisle.:LOL


----------



## piximamason (Aug 7, 2002)

I second the microwave popcorn. Dh loves it. I have an airpopper, it is so easy and takes about the same time as microwave popcorn. I love it plain but of course you can spice it up. Dh and I have an ongoing battle about which is better. I just don't see how you can compare the two. I think the microwave stuff is nasty. I often wonder how we ever hooked up. :LOL


----------



## mamajane (Jun 2, 2002)

Tasty Cakes - a chocolate cupcake prepackage treat that contains Propylene Glycol!!!!!! I almost fell over when I read that on the ingredient list! It's anti-freeze for heaven's sake!!







This is a snack my DH grew up with in Pennsylvania. We had brought back a box after a visit to see his family and I just happened to read the label. I'm so glad we don't have these in Wisconsin that I've ever seen so DH won't ever be tempted to have one!!


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Isn't it ethylene glycol in antifreeze and propylene glycol in cigarettes? I'm not sure. Now I need to go read the antifreeze.
As an aside, I hate to say it, but most "natural flavors" contain propylene glycol. It is on the prohibited list for organic foods, though. People wonder why I am so willing to pay more!

edit: for clarity


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Cheese in general can gross me out, but fake cheese in stuff, especially in a spray can, really disgusts me.

I don't like the way the microwave popcorn makes the microwave smell. It has a lingering, greasy odor.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

The process that makes the artificial butter to put on the microwave popcorn is dangerous to the factory workers.
Many workers are waiting for lung transplants due to damage from working in the factories.
http://www.healthscout.com/static/news/502020.html

(There is absolutely no evidence that the popcorn itself is harmful. It's just the process of making the butter. )


----------



## cosmos (Nov 22, 2001)

what a great thread! On the microwave popcorn: I used to make deliveries to one of the largest manufacturing plants of mw popcorn and it stunk for BLOCKS around that joint. yuck! I never eat that!!

I hear all of you with the fruit roll up secret pleasure, but what about the "froot gushers" froot. cracks me up.....


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Try PopSecret Homestyle. It is SOOOOO good. Seriously, don't none of ya'll come back here dissing microwave popcorn till you try it! And if you try it & don't like it, let me know; I'll PM you my address & you can send me the other two bags outta the box!

Joe saw the commercial tonite for the blue fries; he REALLY wants them!









Love, Jenny


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Got a new one...
Waling through the snack aisle at the grocery store....and there are CRACKERS with pb & j on them already - pre packaged and ready to eat as snacks....ummmmm, a three year old can put pb & j on a cracker. PLus just the idea of what has to be in those things to keep them fresh in a little plastic baggie thing on an unrefridge shelf.
YICKK!


----------



## calgal007 (Nov 20, 2001)

This thread is an absolute riot!!! Way to go, mamas, with all those mentions of gross-out foods. Ours is definately McDonalds -- I call it "poo food" because of the documented incidents of bovine fecal matter in the burgers. DS has picked up on the name because he thinks it's funny, but you also won't catch him eating there. . .


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

I don't know if they're still on the market, but one of my friends had hot dogs that were injected with cheez whiz like cheese in the center- double eeeew!!









I must look for the blue fries and mac 'n cheese on a stick next time I"m at Safeway. I did see the colored ketchup. how bizarre.


----------



## calgal007 (Nov 20, 2001)

Brookesmom, I remember smokie links with "cheeze" injected in them. Is that what you're thinking of? Haven't thought of them in years. . .


----------



## Gracefulmom (Apr 25, 2002)

I saw *multi-colored* Goldfish crackers the other day. They're various shades of red... maroon, purply-red,...

I know they're artificially colored anyway, but why take the next step? Eeeeew.


----------



## wings62 (Dec 12, 2001)

If it hasn't already been mentioned- blue pudding. The thought of it gags me!!!!


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

calgal007, these were actual hot dogs- I still remember my friend eating them cold out of the package sometimes!! My other best friend and neighbor had the peanut butter and grape jelly swirled together. Between those two, I saw lots of disgusting foodstuff !


----------



## reilly's momma (Oct 3, 2002)

Once I saw, in a health food store, these deep fried cheese things. They came in little bags-no refridgeration. There was, I think, 640 mg of sodium per serving







Someone had a bag & I tried one just out of curiousity. They were about the size of a mini ritz cracker, maybe smaller. As soon as it went in my mouth, it felt like all the water was sucked out by the salt


----------



## iggaboo (Aug 20, 2002)

Okay... when DH and I were first hanging out there was an asian market near his house.. We used to go there and wander around checking out the crazy stuff they had.. We LOVE the english on the packaging - you gotta wonder if they had any idea what they are talking about, kwim? This is a bit off topic, but our favorite package ever was for some kind of cookie thing that they called "French Pie: As Wonderful as Romantic Feeling" LOL









Now back to the disgusting food topic.. At this same store we came across something in the meat dept that they called "Barbeque Pork".. It was half of a face of a pig! you could see where the eye had been, and the half of snout, and it still had teeth!!!!







All shrink wrapped on a styrofoam tray!! Definitely THE most disgusting thing we have ever seen!! This place also sold trays like that full of like 6 baby octopus (octopi?)







Gross...

edited for spelling...


----------



## Ragana (Oct 15, 2002)

Corn dogs are way up on my list. I still have memories of the school lunch ones - the "meat" was gray! On the school lunch theme, overcooked succotash was also very gross. I also remember these "cheese fries" that we had in high school that I liked at the time but are actually pretty revolting.

Grocery store neon-colored frosted birthday cakes and cupcakes

Those weird little fruit "gel" cups

I also second the Lunchables - cold and clammy - yuk and the potted meat products

I have to admit that we ate pigs' feet in aspic when I was a kid and I liked that a lot.

*rant coming...*

By the way, I was happy that someone early on in this thread mentioned children eating food with respect. In the country my parents are from, people would kiss a piece of bread if it fell on the floor. We have tried hard to teach our daughter to be thankful for food and to not play with it. "Food fights" are a uniquely American concept - everywhere else in the world, hunger is too recent a concept to ever allow something like that! Why does food have to be considered a toy (funny colors and all)?

*off my soapbox*


----------



## aircantu1 (May 27, 2002)

fhjf


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

http://www.bad-candy.com/old/bc3/

they're getting ready to put up a new site, but here's the old one, for those of you who wanna get grossed out some more...

what about those deep-fried mars bars in scotland?
(in the fish & chips oil, ew!)

i hate to admit it, but my dd likes vienna sausages and got sam hooked on those nasty gerber meat sticks... i want to brush his teeth before i nurse him after that, yuck!

my first thoughts seeing the thread were 'blue fries and shrink-wrapped potatoes'.

at my old armenian market, they had sheep's heads that the guys at my ex dead dh's work used to put in the microwave and he would watch them spin around & around...

and right now, i am drinking a 'natural!!!' new drink (only because my dd lost the cap & it would 'go to waste', & i'm too thirsty, tired, & in need of calories to care)- 'Soy Juicy!'
'Soy Nasty!' is more like it- bleah. yeah, just the way it comes in nature (well, at least it's non-gmo). Soymilk mixed with white grape juice concentrate (so you don't have 'added sugar'- lol, yeah, concentrated white grape juice has *nada* to do with *sugar*.) They did have to add: 'Not for use as an infant formula.'

suse


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

Esplynn, your post reminded me of my favorite mistranslations on food packages. I once saw a jar of imported Italian pasta sauce that was so funny I had to buy it as a gift for my warped brother. After a few badly translated paragraphs, it concluded with the instructions, to "Decant it in a bedpan and boil it until it aromatizes." Mmmmmm.

We have a tin of Chinese tea in our cupboard that claims it "Turns strong men into gods" and has been prepared by the "traditional sanitary methods." Double mmmmm.


----------



## QueeTheBean (Aug 6, 2002)

Grossest ever: a chicken salad sandwich wrapped in plastic--being sold at a grocery store & listed "chicken skin" as an ingredient.


----------



## calgal007 (Nov 20, 2001)

This thread just gets funnier and funnier with age! I'm tempted to go to Chinatown just to read the English translations on the packages -- remembering of course, that I can't speak a SINGLE WORD of Mandarin, so I shouldn't feel too smug . . .


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

I lived in Japan for two years and some of the stuff over there was pretty gross. Like dried squid strips. This was convenience store stuff. There's a 7-11 on every other street corner in Tokyo. Overall, though there was probably less sugar than in an american store. I remember Pocky Sticks. They're actually pretty good, not as sweet as a lot of American candy. The strawberry ones are better than the chocolate.

The all time grossest processed food I've ever seen, though, were the egg rolls they served in elementary school when I was a kid. I was about twelve when I discovered egg rolls weren't supposed to be filled with grey mush. The bad part is, I loved those things, and would actually eat them off the plates of my more sensible classmates!

If you've got a kid who wants some "different" applesauce, I've been getting some "harvest blends" (don't remember the brand name) they've got peach, berry, etc., unsweetened applesauce flavored with other fruit.

Those funky colored ketchups and pb&J together look pretty nasty, but I think the nastiest condiment on the shelf has got to be the mixed mustard-and-mayo.

One thing that my grocery store does that drives me nuts is that the only organic yogurt they sell is in little "baby serving" sized snack cups. Overpackaged, to say the least, and why should only babies get organic yogurt? I will say that I've noticed more and more actually healthy stuff in my local grocery stores, in addition to the ever-whackier packaged processed stuff. Organic veggies, Arrowhead mills, etc. seems to creep in more and more. It's nice to see, especially since my area hasn't got Wild Oats or Whole Foods or anything like that.


----------



## reilly's momma (Oct 3, 2002)

I heard that these were being served at some state fair, I think Arkansas? but not sure, I heard months ago on the radio. The dj's were explaining the process, first freeze the twinkie, then dip in batter & deep fry. Even they thought it was gross, but in the end said they would try it if it was offered to them.


----------



## Myboysmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Didn't go. Wouldn't eat 'em anyway. But they were apparently a big hit! UCK!


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

okay, i didnt read EVERY post here, so these may be repeats.

push up pops-food
they make chili cheese noodle push ups and some cheesy eggs, too

we bought them, cuz they were the LOONIEST thing EVER. They were terrible, obviously, we kept them in the frrezer, and offered them to guests, then just gave them to the guy upstairs (eats ANYTHING)

we have purple ketchup now, dh wanted it, ugh.

dh eats almost everything you guys have mentioned (even though he usually only eats pretty good, but instead of sweets, he gets things you all have mentioned as 'treats' (any canned meat/fish product they make-he even buys those packaged sqids and frys them)

I would eat a deep fried twinkie. I admit it. I am curious.

:sinister :sinister :sinister :sinister


----------



## calgal007 (Nov 20, 2001)

OOOOH! I have a candidate for gross packaged food -- there is corned beef that is sold in a can -- not corned beef hash -- it is the most unnatural looking thing imaginable. DH grew up eating stuff like that; his momma (rest her soul) was the worst cook on the face of this planet. Poor DH reminds me of the character in "Gods and Monsters" who ate pan drippings as a child but was ashamed of it later in life. . .


----------



## MaShroom (Jan 25, 2003)

ok, confession. i ate a deep fried snickers bar once at a pow wow. as if the fried bread wasn't greasy enough.







: it was quite possibly the strangest thing i have ever eaten. a batter dipped deep fried snickers bar, how weird. someone had to have been stoned and pms'ing to have come up with that.


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

Anyone notice that Aunt Jamima now has colored maple syrup? It looks positively gross.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, let's see:

Infant formula (stinks!)

Hot dogs (and they have baby hot dogs in a jar for babies







)

Any kind of meat/dairy product that doesn't have to be kept cold (must have like a million preservatives!)

Any kind of baby food (especially the ones containing meat!)

ugh!


----------



## elyen (Dec 25, 2002)

I'm at work right now cracking up and being totally unproductive, but I have to weigh in on this hilarious, gross, and sad thread.

I second the Go-gurt (yogurt in a tube), baby meat sticks, cheese in a can, lunchables, and push-up stuff. Lucky for us, we live within walking distance of a Whole Foods, plus Trader Joes and other markets with lots of natural food choices. I never go to Safeway. It's sad how gimmicky food has gotten. What does it take to eat decent food?

A relative sent us a gift basket of assorted "foods" from Hickory Farms for Christmas. It contained so much disgusting stuff that I couldn't bear to even give it away... and think that someone else would eat it. Stuff like summer sausage, port wine cheese ball, this disgusting white nut brittle crap, limp hydrogenated oil baklava, gummy date bread... gross! The only value was the assorted little boxes that came with it... perfect for gifts. I threw out the food.

Finally, since I grew up on Chinese food and have been to Taiwan and other parts of Asia a few times, I feel as if I have to defend some of the animal-based foods. It grosses out Westerners, but a lot of that food is eaten because they didn't waste anything. It's hard to argue with that. Also, I think it is sooo important to know where your food comes from and that there is more to chicken than the white meat, and that fish doesn't come in sticks! Besides, there is actually quite a bit of nutritional value in organ meats.


----------



## elyen (Dec 25, 2002)

oops, I hit "submit reply" twice, so I just removed the second posting.


----------



## calgal007 (Nov 20, 2001)

I tried menudo two weeks ago, speaking of not wasting any part of an animal . . .


----------



## wings62 (Dec 12, 2001)

they are really gross. I am glad I'm not the only one who thinks so. Who needs a frozen PBJ???


----------



## reilly's momma (Oct 3, 2002)

& came across a few gems. Hunt's snack pack pudding in color that should've stayed in the crayon box. Maybe the marketing execs who come up with this stuff are the same ones who ate paste & crayons as kids, hmmm..... Anyway, there was an orange, a yellow, which said banana, but it was way too yellow, a lime-green color, & purple, I don't remember what the flavors were supposed to be on the last two, but, my those colors were bright, I think they rival the detergent commercials!!

The other oddity I encountered was colored tips to put on the top of a whipped cream can, to "add soft color accents." ingredients (i was curious) were basically sugar & artificial color. Said it was intended for one time use & should then be discarded. Gotta love our throw-away culture. I love it so much, I think we should just...throw it away.







:


----------



## joyful (Nov 10, 2002)

what I think is really gross is the bins of pre-prepared food in the deli display case at the grocery store. I just think of how long that stuff has been sitting there, uncovered nonetheless, and it turns my stomach. I just can't stand to look at it. Bins of potato salad, macaroni salad, ham salad, chicken and tuna salad and every kind of yucky salad imaginable, oh and tapioca pudding. They just look so yucky and dried out like they've been sitting there a LONG time. I just can't believe someone would walk by there and find that stuff appealing enough to buy!







:


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

I didn't see this in the store, but I saw it in a magazine. You know how "go-gurt" is in a plastic squeeze tube thing...well, now they have skippy peanutbutter in one...Ugh! I still can't see a use for it, what is it so hard to peanutbutter a sandwhich at home? or some crackers?


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:

There was a vain in my Spam can once - that was the last can I ever bought! Now I'm vegitarian...
I had the same experience. It was huge and really gross!!! I will not eat Spam anymore. I very rarely eat ground beef. I used to eat it raw when I was a kid, before I knew any better. YUCK!! My stepdad had gotten me to eat it raw, because he did. Of course, I also ate catfood as a child!! My stepdad used to eat sardines on buttered crackers. YUCK YUCK YUCK!!!

I am starting to wonder if what my ds eats is what is making him so nasty all the time...he is really moody. At least he prefers the homemade mac+cheese over boxed...


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

i just saw individual slices of peanut butter. eew. it was warm & bendy, yuck. who is that LAZY!


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Nov 2, 2002)

If I were ever inclined to try Spam I have certainly changed my mind after reading this thread....... I am stuck at my sister's house today and bored and hungry...... My kingdom for a salad. Let's see what's in her fridge.............. Colored ketchup, go-gurt,, lunchables, just as I suspected almost every item mentioned in this thread can be found here......
I swear sometimes I am adopted.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Okay, my grocery store now carries _TV dinners for babies!!!_ They're called something like Li'l Entrees and have a couple of scoops in a plastic tray, with for example chicken-rice mush in one scoop and applesauce in another. All varieties contain meat. The scariest thing is that they're not frozen; they're shelf-stable. The list of ingredients is about as long as my arm. I guess parents who eat nothing but TV dinners feel it's only logical that their babies should eat them too....


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by EnviroBecca_
*Okay, my grocery store now carries TV dinners for babies!!! They're called something like Li'l Entrees and have a couple of scoops in a plastic tray, with for example chicken-rice mush in one scoop and applesauce in another. All varieties contain meat. The scariest thing is that they're not frozen; they're shelf-stable. The list of ingredients is about as long as my arm. I guess parents who eat nothing but TV dinners feel it's only logical that their babies should eat them too....







*








No way I'd feed that stuff to my baby!


----------



## Chelly2003 (Jan 5, 2003)

I think those donuts and little cup cakes and things that have so much preservative they will outlive ME are GROSS......

Chelly


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

Chelly...they won't all outlive you.

The only thing nastier than a Twinkie is a Twinkie that's gone bad.
That was a horrible experience.

I always opt for the cupcakes now. I like chocolate better anyway.


----------



## calgal007 (Nov 20, 2001)

Back in my pre-mama life as a salesperson, I learned that the shelf-life of a Twinkie is twenty-six years. Yes, you read that correctly. No, I'm not making it up. Now go eat some Twinkies!!! You can live forever!!!!


----------



## reilly's momma (Oct 3, 2002)

so, taking into account that foods usually outlast the "shelf life" chellemarie's twinkie was probably 30 years old?


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by reilly's momma_
*so, taking into account that foods usually outlast the "shelf life" chellemarie's twinkie was probably 30 years old?



































*








Ewww!


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

OK, if we are talking pre-packaged "desserts," the grossest have to be that perennial favorite, the snowball. You all must remember the snowball. It's the "creme" filled hemi-spherical cake, covered in a layer of vulcanized marshmallow, which is dyed pink and covered with coconut. Those suckers live for decades in vending machines.

My BIL, who has worse eating habits than any 2 year old I know, just loves them. Almost as much as he loves those orange marshmallow "circus peanuts." Mmmmm.


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

EFMom....during one of her pregnancies,all my mother wanted was those snowballs. Nearly lived on them!


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

Girlscout cookies have a shelf life of 7 years







:


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by rwikene_
*Girlscout cookies have a shelf life of 7 years







:*
OMG!







Don't say that! That's been my preggo craving, those horrid Caramel deLites.







(in fact... I have a delivery coming today...)


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

But girl scout cookies are sooooo good. I was bummed when I moved into an apartment...they stopped coming by.









As for Twinkie's - the old one I found didn't really rot - it just disintegrated....truned to dust when we picked it up....ick.


----------



## Chelly2003 (Jan 5, 2003)

Browsing through this entire thread..... I have seen people mention those Mac & Cheese boxed meals.

YUK

I was SO upset when I first met DH and I decided to make some from scratch - took a while as I hadn't made it in years. THEN - DH Hated it.........








I HATE that thick sticky bright yellow/orange mac & cheese from a box, what is there to LIKE?

I also made DH pizza from scratch and he hated that too...... seems he was brought up on all the boxed crap out there.

Chelly


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

In fact the girlscout cookie's shelf life was one of the things we were supposed to use when selling cookies 15years ago....ugh! And people bought them for that reason too...ewww


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

I've gone through an entire box of those chocolate covered peanut putter Girl Scout cookies as I've been sitting here at the computer. I have to eat them by Tuesday -- I'm giving up chocolate for Lent.


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

Beth...eat them now or anytime 7 years after Easter. LOL

I ordered three boxes of those darn things. And they're supposed to be here this weekend. Thanks for reminding me!

Those friendship circles are yummy.

And they'll apparently make me live longer.







Bonus!


----------



## reilly's momma (Oct 3, 2002)

we just won't decompose after we die! sounds funny, but it's true, even without the embalming fluid, bodies are taking much longer to decompose cause of all the preservative build-up.


----------



## Chelly2003 (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by reilly's momma_
*we just won't decompose after we die! sounds funny, but it's true, even without the embalming fluid, bodies are taking much longer to decompose cause of all the preservative build-up.*
Hey they should add that little tidbit to the box or advertising......

:LOL

Chelly


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by reilly's momma_
*we just won't decompose after we die! sounds funny, but it's true, even without the embalming fluid, bodies are taking much longer to decompose cause of all the preservative build-up.*
Isn't it awful? For me, it's special treat though. Packaged foods are expensive and unhealthy, so if it's in a box we probably got it at the hfs.

I still feel guilty... and BTW my cookies didn't come yesterday after all!


----------



## reilly's momma (Oct 3, 2002)

with purple filling!







uke It's getting to the point where the food that isn't abnormally colored is becoming an endangered species







:

ps I love this new smilie, uke so appropriate for this thread uke


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

Ok, tonight we say fish sticks with "confetti" sprinkles on them uke They were all colorful and looked like sprinkles on a birthday cake, the fish on the package had a birthday hat on and balloons????

it said on the package "not sweet, just a treat" what does that mean?????????? Um you need an incentive to get your kids to eat batter dipped fried fish "peices"? yeah right







:


----------



## USMCbaby (Dec 1, 2002)

I read this whole thread last night but couldn't post b/c I had a restless babe in my arms.

Anyway, last week I saw something in an ad for a discount store. Big Lots, formerly Pic 'N' Save, aka McFrugals







:

It was a can of tuna with vegetables mixed in called *Tuney*. No joke, it looked disgusting. As if you can't buy tuna and canned vegetables for an equally nasty dinner.


----------



## monkeysmommy (Apr 3, 2003)

I have a friend who is a commodities broker and so he actually knows what "xanthan gum" is and stuff like that...

Anyway he told me that Twinkies are not actually baked anymore. They are now made from an exothermic chemical foam that is sprayed into a mold. It creates its own heat and cooks itself.

That's why they don't taste as good as they used to!


----------



## SimplyaMama (Jan 4, 2002)

How about the double whammy of Disney brand cereals? Cross-promotion, sugar, and shiny boxes. Very clever, Disney.







:


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I know, it's like Disney and McDonald's pairing up. Ugh. Since when was MickeyD's even remotely healthy?


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by monkeysmommy_
*I have a friend who is a commodities broker and so he actually knows what "xanthan gum" is and stuff like that...
*








T

What is xanthan gum? You can buy it at health food stores to use in gluten-free baking. I used it once for a friend's birthday cake. I've wanted to know whether it is healthful, neutral or icky for awhile, because it's very useful to make cake and bread for folks who don't do wheat. If it's one of the many things made with seaweed or coconut, then







but if its not then







uh oh...


----------



## LambQueen (Mar 20, 2003)

I have to say, I really do love boxed macaroni and cheese. I know it's nasty, full of food coloring, but I think it tastes so yummy.

Now, the grossest packaged food I have seen? Oscar Meyer Lunchables. Of of my 4 year old students brought it for lunch at least once a week-- and all it was was some crackers, shredded cheese, packaged tomato sauce, and a little Nestle Crunch bar. To me, that is a lazy parent at its best!


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

I live in Japan, and have never even heard of most of these things. Yuck!! I like the dried squid someone else mentioned. They have this stuff here, fish paste that is steamed, think of fish baloney. I saw some that had Hello Kitty`s face on it! Hello Kitty is so popular here. There is a lot less gross packaged stuff, but cup noodles and insant ramen are very popular. Totally laden with sodium and chemicals. Not allowed in our house. BTW `Men`s Pocky` (pretzel type snack) are made with bitter chocolate, the idea being that guys don`t like sweet stuff. For funny English check out www.engrish.com
Kathryn
bun in the oven, due 2003


----------



## misfit (Apr 2, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by tracymom_
*DS won't eat anything else other than the Kraft stuff*








T
My DS hated Annie's and only liked Kraft, but he blessed the new Simply Organics brand -- the cheddar is not sharp, it is (naturally colored) orange, and the macaroni are the same shape as Kraft.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by misfit_
*







T
My DS hated Annie's and only liked Kraft, but he blessed the new Simply Organics brand -- the cheddar is not sharp, it is (naturally colored) orange, and the macaroni are the same shape as Kraft.*
dh hates both brands and only likes kraft


----------



## PJsmomma (Apr 21, 2003)

Thomas has new waffles that "dont need to be frozen" so how many preservatives are in those babies that they can sit out on the shelf?

I'm with you on all the colored foods--groce--what's wrong with the natural color of things which are often very pretty!

also fruit leather can actually be very healthy--pureed fruit in the dehydrator









Malissa


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by PJsmomma_
*Thomas has new waffles that "dont need to be frozen" so how many preservatives are in those babies that they can sit out on the shelf?*
LOL... when those waffles came out I was thrilled to eat 'fresh' waffles. LOL I finally wised up and bought a $9.99 waffle maker. Now I make my own waffles, toss them in a freezer bag/container and toast as needed.


----------



## SimplyaMama (Jan 4, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by KathinJapan_
*For funny English check out www.engrish.com
Kathryn
bun in the oven, due 2003*
I've seen that website before...too funny! Although, I could not believe what sayings & words people will wear printed on their shirts! I have to imagine that many of the older ladies wearing vulgar shirts are happily unaware.


----------



## fromscatteredtribe (Mar 27, 2003)

i agree with the others and their level of disgust and i cannot imagine what all those dyes do to the system, and we eat way too much processed foods for a supposed vegan family. My kids had those gelatin-free red ropes at a white sox game and pooped red for days and oreos and other rip-offs of oreos turn their poop black (we bought newman's own organic ones without hydrogenated oils and they seem better and were the same price).
I first discovered the crustless pbj when my friend's son and my oldest were going to share a kids meal at a then local museum and they hand us this disgusting little circle and a bag of chips...the "meal" cost us five dollars uggh. i have now seen them all over at zoos and museums and elsewhere. we eat enough pbj but there is so little vegan food when we are out and about...oh well.
I VOTE for the "OATMEAL" with the dissolving blue dinosaurs, etc, or the cereals that change color when you add milk .


----------



## tracymom (Mar 11, 2002)

Quote:


My DS hated Annie's and only liked Kraft, but he blessed the new Simply Organics brand -- the cheddar is not sharp, it is (naturally colored) orange, and the macaroni are the same shape as Kraft.
Hmm. We may have to try that! I have a friend who has a son with severe irritable bowel and she swears by the whole wheat pasta. I said, yeah, if they only made it in that weird Kraft noodle shape, I'd have it made!!!! DS will eat store brand mac & cheese in a box; I swear I think his "indicator" is the noodle shape alone!







:


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

Hey, I have some shredded squid in my purse! (thanks to www.jlist.com) The same folks who revealed CANDY SUSHI..looks like sushi, with it's own chocolate "soy" sauce. The Japanese totally win when it come to food processing. DH ordered pocky from jlist too...including the famous Men's pocky.

And nobody mentioned Peeps?

And, extra-large Lunchables and Happy Meals.

I also saw fried twinkies at the MD sheep and wool festival...guess it's a national trend now.


----------



## maizy (May 13, 2003)

Have you seen packaged peanut butter, it comes in slices now like processed cheese slices. Its pretty gross. And such a waste.

Also gross... those lunchable things
Even grosser... the way they market those lunchables to our kids on t.v.


----------



## michelle1k (Jul 7, 2002)

Ack - what is this stuff???? Looks like cereal, but what self-respecting person will buy this for their child. Man, oh man....

Michelle in NY - mom to ds (5) and dd (10 months)


----------



## girlzmommy00 (May 15, 2003)

Lily started eating baby food last month (at 7 months, when she was ready) and we do a combo of making our own and buying jars of the Earth's Best. So I've been checking out the world of jarred baby foods.
But any of those jarred baby food meats, the sticks and the ones that are just blended and mush. How gross is that! And how much junk they must add so that it doesn't go bad?? I wouldn't even feed my cat that (she eats canned tuna cat food, no meats either), let alone my baby! EEwwww!!


----------



## vespersongs (Jan 9, 2003)

OK, when i was pregnant, the first three months, i was puking 3x a day, and the only foods i could keep down were...eggo waffles and spaghetti-os.

At least i got the nutri-grain eggos...ummm...









But last summer i taught at an art camp, and at snack time, inevitibly one or more kids would come up to me and ask me to open a tube of something. I was appalled. Pudding, Jello, peanut butter, "yogurt" (yeah right), various and sundry sugary slimy fruit things...

there is nothing less appealing to me than pouring half-liquid slimy goop down my throat.

Except maybe those cookie bars? you know, the ones that on the commercials go flying through the air and all of a sudden get piled on with icing, chocolate coating and THEN chocolate chips? (the oreo ones are the worst.) my husband and i have to avert our eyes when we see that one!

Oh, i have to DEFinitely second the meatsticks thing. No way for my babe. How exactly do you get meat into a stick?


----------



## vespersongs (Jan 9, 2003)

Oh my, i am getting such a kick out of reading these things.

First of all, my husband and i started eating eggs for breakfast a few years ago when we realized (aside from the fact that they give you more energy than cereal!) that it takes almost as short a time to make 2 eggs as to pour a bowl of cereal and milk, or make instant oatmeal!

AND! to add to the Lunchables discussion, before i had kids, my 2 nieces came for a visit, so i thought i'd be the fun aunt and i bought them each a Lunchable.

Who can sustain it? They are SO EXPENSIVE!!!

V


----------



## LBBmom (Aug 1, 2002)

I think I have seen the worst packaged food yet...

Eggo waffles with Fruit Loops in them.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Peeps ........'nuff said. Where I live people actually think they are the true meaning of Easter.


----------



## reilly's momma (Oct 3, 2002)

Came across the green Hershey's Chocolate syrup in the store the other day







Just glad I only saw the package & not the stuff itself. I happen to like the original color of chocolate, but I am beginning to feel as if I am in an ever-shrinking minority, kinda like a black & white movie in a technicolor world....sigh


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

um, yep...gross!!!!

why oh why do we color ALL FOODS????? I mean c'mon! Really, like most kids just hate brown chocolate milk







:


----------



## ma2maya (Jun 12, 2003)

Has anyone elso seen those little peelets that are supposedly the future of ice cream. We were at the beach and one night went to the boardwalk for ice cream. My 2 nephews wanted them and my sis happily obliged. I had a taste. They were more like little pellets of sweetened chemicals.

The stuff peolpe put into their bodies and the bodies of their children!


----------



## chiromommy (May 23, 2003)

I just saw the confetti fish sticks - as if fish sticks are not gross enough lets add some colored sprinkles to the outside! Yuck! I am sure it is only a matter of time before my dd eats them at Nana's house...


----------



## LunaMom (Aug 8, 2002)

I can't think of much that hasn't already been mentioned here!

I think the items marketed as breakfast to children are probably the worst. I mean, yeah, blue fries are gross and so are Lunchables and all that other garbage, but it sickens me that so many people are startying their kids' days off with sugar and food coloring and thinking that the kids ate breakfast.

And WHAT IS UP with all this "easy" food that no longer requires cooking or even dishes? Milk and cereal prepackaged with a disposable bowl??? Sheesh, is it really that much work to pour some cereal and milk in a bowl? Peanut butter in a tube? Why??? I just don't get it. And these individually packaged things, in addition to being crappy food to begin with and bad for the environment, are SO much more expensive. Are people really that lazy that they're willing to pay twice as much to avoid any preparation or cleanup?

All the colored food, yeccchhhh...the problem in this country is that people assume that kids don't want to eat real food. Well, news flash, that's what they'll eat if that's what you give them.







:


----------



## elfie (Jul 7, 2002)

I was at a restaurant while travelling last week and the kids menu read Pocket sandwich- a sandwich basket with a suprise inside, PB&J. When the meal came it was on e of those Uncrustables. I took a bite and I have to sheepishly admit that it was really good. After eating Source of Life bread witht natural peanut butter and natural jam, this tasted just like my mom used to make us----Wonder bread with tons of sugary stuff. Sigh.

But I'll put in my vote for paenut butter slices and the colored fries. I've also tasted those cereal bars with "milk" in them and it was like pouring sugar down my throat (and I am a sugar addict!)
I do kinda understand the color thing. When I make grilled soy cheese, I grate beets into it and it turns out pink and my dd gobbles it up. One of the only veggies she eats!

And those baby meat sticks ughhhhh uke


----------



## vespersongs (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm on WIC (government assistance for moms and kids for food items like milk, etc) and the one complaint i have about it (though i am truly thankful for it, having "lost it all" in the dot com bust) is that you are not allowed to buy natural peanut butter. I looked at every single brand, and each and every one has either partially- or fully-hydrogenated fats. healthy foods for our kids? not *allowed* to buy natural PB? yikes...and to boot, it comes in a tube...yeah, it's weird...







:


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

you can buy "adams" peanut butter, it's all natural. You can get it without sugar or salt I think


----------



## vespersongs (Jan 9, 2003)

No, it's that WIC doesn't *allow* you to buy the natural.
It's one thing that they don't allow the PB&J mix, or flavored or "sliced" (thank goodness!) but not being *allowed* to buy healthy food for your kids?








:


----------



## ksmeadowlark (Jun 17, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by glh_
*Those baby food meatsticks, they just look disgusting to me.*
One of my friends had a friend whose baby would only eat those, and no solids, and she developed little tiny BREASTS by age one. Think they use hormones and crap in those things???


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

where are you? i am on WIC in MD & we are allowed to get natural peanut butter, i THINK we can get smuckers & i KNOW we can get crazy richard's, it's in the fridge now.

(i type this as i am eating ranch doritos, cherry vanilla ice cream & a coke.







: )

but i don't let my son eat as much junk as i do!


----------



## MissMisha (Jul 16, 2003)

This thread is a scream. Two stories to relate:

Baby sees new pediatrician at Kaiser Permanente. Baby is 5 months old and just starting rice cereal. Doctor argues with Mommy that jarred baby foods are OK and that Mommy is deluding herself if she thinks she can a) work outside home b) breastfeed baby for as long as possible c) make her own baby food. Um, excuse me? I cook for myself and hubby so what would I do for baby? I mean, how hard is it to mash a banana for goodness sake? Hey, I live in California and have access to year round farmers' markets. I don't think I'm going to feed baby something out of a jar... Oh, and I don't think I'll be seeing that doctor again soon, either. (Sorry to rant)

Second story is real sad. My mom was real good about raising us to eat vegetables, we had a garden and ate zucchini when no one knew what it was, etc. Sunday we were talking about baby's new diet of cereal plus mom juice (our name for breast milk) . I told her I was getting Earth's Best whole grain rice cereal at health food store cuz I felt it was best for baby bear. Her reply "you made it to adulthood didn't you? I never bought organic this or that". Yeah, Mom (now grandma) you grew your own organic before it had a name. SIGH!

Why do I think I have a 21 year food fight on my hands?


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

ressurecting this thread cuz a few weeks ago I saw chef boyarde 'complete meals' at the ol' super duper market...maybe its old and i'm behind, but we almost peed our pants....

its a box of bisquick-like pie crust mix. a can of your favorite chef boyarde 'product' (they have RAVIOLI'S, beefaronis, rigatonis, and maybe spagetti, not sure about that one) and some cheese like stuff to melt on top.

its a ravioli pie. how is that remotely food? let alone a meal?

wacky.


----------



## reilly's momma (Oct 3, 2002)

with bright orange filling, ugh. It's seems like soon we won't have any real food left in the "regular" stores & we'll have to go to a health food store for even the basics.


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

Those toddler 'tv dinner type' meals by gerber that are shelf stable.. my mom bought one for ds as a 'treat' and as soon as she peeled back the cellophane covering the 'chicken and wagon wheels' the cat came running! DS wouldn't touch it, but kitty LOVED it!!

I have to admit, as disgusting as it usually is to me, being pregnant, the one GROSS food that i can't live without is Tostitos Salsa Con Queso.... that jar of cheese whiz with bits of 'salsa' sprinkled in it (looks like vomit, smells like vomit, but tastes great on a tortilla chip!!!)

ANd Chocolate milk.. I drink it by the gallon these days. I'm so ashamed!!


----------



## Bluegrass (Dec 31, 2001)

Don't be ashamed, DandelionCrown, my first pregnancy, I couldn't drink regular milk (made me gag), but drank chocolate milk like crazy. I also couldn't stomach prenatal vitamins-natural or otherwise. The only thing I could keep down were children's chewables-and I don't mean the ones from the health food store-talk about gross!









I have to agree that the colored and flavored french fries and ketchup are super nasty looking-hey maybe you could buy them for your kid to eat TOGETHER! Mmmmm.








The colored goldfish gross me out, as do colored Oreos and animal crackers.


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

talk about ashamed....when i was preg and sick, the one thing I could keep down and love it the whole time were those lil choc donuts like from nickles or dolly madison/hostess, whatever. ugh yuck.


----------



## USMCbaby (Dec 1, 2002)

I saw a new product in the coupons today. I find all kinds of crap I wouldn't feed my daughter!

Smucker's Uncrustables now makes a grilled cheese version!


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

I had this juice over the weekend. It tasted like mouthwash. I know, it's not an unnatural product. It's just bad. What is Ocean Spray thinking, harvesting immature cranberries so the juice won't be tart? Cranberries are supposed to be tart. Ugh. Appalling.


----------



## Bluegrass (Dec 31, 2001)

My dd and I were watching TV and a commercial came on, and she said "There's one for your grossest food thing."

S'MORES CEREAL! uke

That really takes the cake.

I have to say, tho, I kind of like that Ocean Spray juice. Sorry, Cap'n!


----------



## brookely ash (Apr 9, 2003)

Well, I just discovered this thread, and I am grossed out, and at the same time, yearning for a nice cold slurpee.

Anyway, I find the confetti sprinkled fish sticks to be just horrifying along with almost everything else mentioned.

Here are a few things that I thought of while reading this thread - Yogurt in a "glow in the dark" cup!!!! At first, from the advertisement that I saw, I thought the yogurt was supposed to glow, but upon further investigation, its just the cup, which makes it so much better! (not)

I knew someone who used to feed her 18 month old Pilsbury Toaster Scrambles every morning for breakfast and Easy Mac for lunch and often the Dino shaped chicken nuggets at dinner time. I think the toddlers salt intake was higher than my entire family. When he was younger, I tried to convince her that fresh bananas were EASY to mash as baby food and much healthier, but she always chose the jars of strained bananas because they were safer.(less choking hazard). How do they keep those bananas yellow, anyway?

I recently noticed bite sized pudding snacks (similar to fruit snacks) - YUCK - I can't even imagine what the texture on those is like.

My all time most disgusting food - Orbitz.
Does anyone else remember this gross carbonated beverage?? It had little geletin balls floating around inside of it and came in a variety of colors - oops i mean flavors. I think it was around 1995 or 1996. I bought them just for decor. It reminded me of a lava lamp.

I am sure that there will be more and more multi colored food items available for us in the future. Keep 'em coming everybody!


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I remember Orbitz!!! We used to have one in teh scene shop that I worked in....we would play with on breaks....

Yicky!!!


----------



## LunaMom (Aug 8, 2002)

Yes, what the heck is up with jarred bananas? A fresh banana, a fork: too hard? Why do people think that all food consumed by a baby has to be produced by the Gerber company? Don't they think toddlers and kids can just eat plain old food???


----------



## bloodrayne (Mar 5, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by LunaMom_
*Yes, what the heck is up with jarred bananas? A fresh banana, a fork: too hard? Why do people think that all food consumed by a baby has to be produced by the Gerber company? Don't they think toddlers and kids can just eat plain old food???*
This made me :LOL


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Pork rinds always seemed bizarre to me. Rinds of pork?

Ever have Rolos candy? My dd got them the other day. She said they are esophagus plugs. Perfect size and shape for choking. Who came up with that brilliant idea?

All the brightly colored yogurt and pudding for kids weirds me out. Esp when it comes in a tube.


----------



## OdessaEarthenMama (Aug 1, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by yogamama_
*I think the colored ketsup is the grossest. Ugh - what color does that make your toddler poop?

Lunchables are so nasty, I would have to put them on the gross list.

My husband ate some Hostess products the other day and I sat and read him the labels - beef fat is part of a Twinkie. Gross.

The crustless PB&J just seems like pure laziness - I guess gross to think that we American's are THAT lazy.*

I too was apalled to find out that Twinkies contained beef fat, I was raised on Twinkies!


----------



## OdessaEarthenMama (Aug 1, 2003)

Canned sardines just gross me out, yeah tuna, but what the heck are they trying to beat out the middle man & just throw the whole fish in there?







:


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

This may or may not be relevant, but when I was in the hospital in July, they asked me what kind of meals I wanted. I told them I was hypoglycemic so I wanted snacks. For my snacks they gave me an uncrustable with an orange (which I am allergic to). I was aghast that a hospital would serve such crappy food.

Gossamer


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

I recently saw blue breaded fish sticks with colorful candy sprinkles on them at the store. They would go great with blue fries and purple catsup. And while you're at it, why not try the green Hulk chocolate syrup with your milk...

I think i'm going to be sick!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Have you ever seen those frozen Max a Roni's in the freezer section? Like mac and cheese is so hard to make that now you have to microwave it? Bleh.
And the Kid Cuisines with the big chocolate brownie with sprinkles and icing and the nasty cardboard pizza? Or the one with a corndog with friggen sprinkles in it?
BLEH!!!!!!!!


----------



## marilynmama (Oct 20, 2003)

Oh I will be the first to admit I think a lot of junk foods taste great! LOL

But I don't buy much of them anymore or just once in awhile.

It shocks me to go into Walmart (where I do shop a lot) and see how much pure junk there is to buy and how hard it can be to buy anything healthy. *Everything* is processed and packaged or breaded it seems. I am all for eating a yummy cake or brownies but why can't people just make it themselves? Its not that hard and it really doesn't take up anymore time!

Or if you want convience foods because of a busy lifestyle ( I know how hard it can be to cook dinner some nights) pre-cook some homemade food and freeze it (I do this all the time) that way you have the convience of it but it is healthier as well.

Marilyn


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

Quote:

I'm on WIC (government assistance for moms and kids for food items like milk, etc) and the one complaint i have about it (though i am truly thankful for it, having "lost it all" in the dot com bust) is that you are not allowed to buy natural peanut butter. I looked at every single brand, and each and every one has either partially- or fully-hydrogenated fats. healthy foods for our kids? not *allowed* to buy natural PB? yikes...and to boot, it comes in a tube...yeah, it's weird.
that's very strange. where i am -- CA -- as long as it meets the size and price requierment -- something like under $3 and 12 oz -- we can buy it. i buy Adam's natural unsalted or Laura Scudders every time. when they increased the size -- something like 14 oz? -- i stopped buying the PB altogether and just requested extra beans. It may be that it's just not available in your store. if it doesn't specifically state in the WIC allowed food booklet that you can't buy it, then you can. you may also see if your store will allow you to buy it on WIC -- sometimes they'll stretch the rules. my local general store was given permission to let me buy organic apple juice, "as long as they said it was OK."







be vocal, it's amazing what WIC will allow. "the squeaky wheel gets the grease..."


----------



## NEE (Jun 1, 2002)

No kidding! I was in Toys R Us (my once-a-year trip into that crazed land) and saw "Easy Bake" oven sets that came with Hostess Twinkie and cupcake mixes! Not that whatever mixes came with these ovens when I was a kid were exactly nutritious, but this seemed like an all-time low!

But maybe kids would be so grossed out by mixing up bags of chemicals to make them and would swear them off for life.

These products were right next to a Play-Doh "dentist" set at the store, with a plastic mouth and play-doh teeth the kids can pretend to fix. I was laughing so hard (the alternative was to cry, I guess) when I saw these two things next to each other I thought they might call security to get the crazy woman out of the store.

This is a great thread. Every time I am in the grocery store I have visions of myself walking up to some poor unsuspecting parent, pointing in their cart and saying, "Are you really sure you want to feed that to your kid?? Have you read the ingredients?! You can buy actual food here, you know." It sounds paternalistic and we are by no means the perfect nutrition family, but I am so freaked out by what so many people will feed themselves and their kids that I'm afraid I really will do it one day...


----------



## sha_lyn (Jul 27, 2002)

Quote:

I told her I was getting Earth's Best whole grain rice cereal at health food store cuz I felt it was best for baby bear. Her reply "you made it to adulthood didn't you? I never bought organic this or that". Yeah, Mom (now grandma) you grew your own organic before it had a name. SIGH!
LOL... sounds like my own mom. I bought an organic turkey for thanksgiving... she was certain I had ruined the holiday for everyone. Imagine her surprise when everyone said it was the best turkey ever.

My own gross thing probably isn't that gross to many, but it would have to be "mainstream" milk. I loved milk as I kids but figured my taste had changed. I wasn't able to drink milk for years. Then I tried organic milk and it was like Oh yea, thats what milk is suppose to taste like.

This also reminds me of my sister. We were having a conversation where she was talking about how our mom is poisoning herself by taking an herbal tonic made by a Native American Herbalist (he is Caucasian but practices Native American medicine).During this conversation I'm getting something out of her refrigerator and see Green chocolate syrup, pink margarine and green ketchup







:


----------



## Arwen (Dec 23, 2003)

I saw boxed bacon , ready to eat, and unrefrigerated! It said the shelf life was something like a few years ( p.s. I only read the box out of pure amazement- would never buy that because it's disgusting and I'm a vegetarian anyways!) I nearly gagged!


----------



## Annoia (Nov 16, 2003)

Whenever I see ANY packaged food that contains meat that you don't have to refridgerate it makes me gag. I can't remember the name of it, but I think Betty Crocker has some kind of packaged meal, meat included. Like chicken and dumplings. And those lunchables for kids. What do they do to the meat that makes it keep witout refridgeration? GAG ME WITH A SPOON!


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

I have to DITTO the lunchables. For some reason, they have always freaked me out. I don't know if it's the contents, or the fact that they bill them as a real "meal" for kids. YUCK. Believe me, we are not perfect eaters in this house, but we DO stay really far away from all that crap!


----------



## kaismom (Aug 20, 2002)

over christmas I saw round white iced cookies in a package with markers so you could draw on them and then eat i suppose - it just seemed sick and wrong to me.


----------



## Xenogenesis (May 1, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by sha_lyn_
*This also reminds me of my sister. We were having a conversation where she was talking about how our mom is poisoning herself by taking an herbal tonic made by a Native American Herbalist (he is Caucasian but practices Native American medicine).During this conversation I'm getting something out of her refrigerator and see Green chocolate syrup, pink margarine and green ketchup*
rollingonfloorpiddlingmyself . . .


----------



## sha_lyn (Jul 27, 2002)

glad my story about my mainstream sis brightened your day.

Now that i'm low carb'ing all I can think of is her DD eating more carbs in one meal than I will have in a yr. I've witnessed her(11 yrs old) eating 5 huge yeast rolls at O'Charley's. Of course this was to go with her huge (2 cups?) serving of mac and cheese.

I could keep you ROTFPM all day with stories about how different we are.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

WIC is such a joke. I eat the cereal, beans, peanut butter, and carrots and feed the rest to my non-crunchy dh and bil. I can at least get the natural peanut butter. I get Laura Scudder. AZ doesn't allow organic. No one around here eats tuna--are they trying to give nursing moms mercury poisoning or what???--so it just keeps stacking up...I'll probably give it to a food bank when we move.

Hospital food: I told them I'm a vegetarian. When I was on a liquid diet they kept bringing me chicken broth (a couple of times they labeled it veggie broth, but have you ever seen greasy vegetable broth) and jello.







: my mom went out and got me some different juices and Swanson's canned veggie broth.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

Quote:

have you ever seen greasy vegetable broth
uh, actually yes. the veggie broth i make is "greasy" -- i start by roasting veggies w/ olive oil, then put them in a soup pot and add water and whatever else i'm adding. roasting them w/ the olive oil first makes the broth extremely flavorful and rich. it also makes the broth look "greasy".

but jello -- geez. i never could believe how many people thought jello was vegetarian. there is only one place i've found that makes vegetarian "jello" (from agar) -- diamond organics. since i got sick from jello salad my mom bought one time when i was a kid, i haven't been able to eat it. i'd have to say that's one of the grossest foods i've ever seen: jello salad (the kind that comes in the plastic mold with the sweet white dressing...?) eeew

i love this thread!


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by sha_lyn_
*My own gross thing probably isn't that gross to many, but it would have to be "mainstream" milk. I loved milk as I kids but figured my taste had changed. I wasn't able to drink milk for years. Then I tried organic milk and it was like Oh yea, thats what milk is suppose to taste like.*
We had the same experience with milk and eggs. (well, not milk for me, I have never liked milk). After reading FF Nation, dh wanted to try the organic stuff. After drinking it he said that he would never buy the other stuff again, THIS is what milk is supposed to taste like. Same thing with the eggs, they even smelled better as they were frying. (and strangly, we didn't need as many to feel full). The really scary thing was that after about a week of eating organic milk in his morning cereal, he suddenly realized that he hadn't gotten a stomachache after breakfast the entire time...he almost always gets a stomachache. We thought it was something in the cereals, so he tried the cereals again that he had previously thought were the culprits and no problem.

About WIC...we aren't allowed natural peanut butter here either. Even though we qualify for WIC, we finally stopped getting it because we receive way more milk (generic) than we could ever drink (dh is the only one that drinks it, and even then only on morning cereal...we won't give ds cow's milk since he is breastfeeding), the only cheese they allow is the generic cheese is a specific size carton. (must be 2, 1lb chunks...can't get a 2lb chunk of the same brand even), and a bag of generic carrots (that look just awful...usually almost moldy), and a bag of beans....oh, and generic tuna. Since the beans, carrots, and maybe a gallon of the milk are all that we actually use, we stopped getting it...only about $3 a month worth of food, and it cost almost that in gas to get the vouchers, plus they were such bitchy people and nasty about both b/f and non-vax it wasn't worth it.

As far as gross food, I have a natural one that really grossed me out. We bought a can of "chopplets", a vegetarian meat substitue. When we opened them they looked and smelled exactly like cat food. They were fine once fried up and spiced, but the initial impression was horrible.


----------



## Annie7 (Dec 29, 2003)

When I was 8 my gramma sent me and my cousin to the store (across the corn fields) to get oleo. When we got back we watched her make it. It's a clearish white blob and you break open a tube of red goo that looks like blood and squeeze it onto the blob. Then you knead it like bread dough. It goes from white blob with bloody streaks to ultimately a consistant yellow. It's used like margerine. I could not eat anything with it on there, after seeing how it started. Eeewww.


----------



## reilly's momma (Oct 3, 2002)

Jennifer Z, you should contact the state about that WIC office. They won't care about the non-vax bitchiness, but WIC is *supposed* to be pro-breastfeeding. There should be a state 800# you can call if you have problems. I'm in Ohio & luckily in this county the WIC administrator is really on the ball. When I had problems with a grocery store telling me I couldn't get certain items (like organic cheese) I initially called the state # & they gave me the county # to call. They (at the county #) specifically told me that I could get WIC & that if the store gave me any trouble to make them call WIC. They also sent inspectors to that store (they have to when a complaint is made, I think) & suddenly all the little WIC tags were back up. They still made a production out of it for a while, but at least I got organic cheese & juice.

Anyway, I got sidetracked. If a WIC location is acting in such a manner as to discourage breastfeeding, that horrible & unacceptable. They are in a position to influence a large number of women, many of whom do seem to be easily influenced. Given that this is a federal program, albeit state administered, you could probably make a complaint at the federal level as well, but I would try the state first. It just doesn't make sense to me, you'd think that, if NOTHING else, they would be considering that it is cheaper for them if they get women to breastfeed. (& then there's all the myriad other reasons why it's so good)

I was lucky for two reasons: I am a stubborn pain in the butt when I choose to be & had no qualms about standing up to the big bad grocery store & raising a stink, having to be checked out through their customer service center for months







: and the second WIC center I went to has an awesome nutritionist, vegetarian & very pro breastfeeding. Plus they have a lactation consultant, I think she covers the whole county.

Oh well, in the end I gave up on it too, more trouble than it was worth after ds was born & started reacting to dairy in my diet. & I don't drink much juice & wouldn't buy any of the cereals I was "allowed" to get, don't like eggs, wasn't worth it for 1lb of beans per month. But they did give me both a manual & electric breast pump, that was worth it.

oops, this somehow got way longer than I thought, better stop now or I'll think of something else to type


----------



## supervee (Nov 21, 2001)

okay, this is what happens when you combine three gross packaged foods.









from the back of a fish sticks box: a recipe for "fish on a log." put fish sticks on a plate. squirt a line of squeeze cheese down the middle. goldfish crackers on top of the squeeze cheese. serve immediately (b/c i guess it gets gross if you don't, lol).

the picture shows a little green salad on the side. hey, that's all 4 food groups!


----------



## sha_lyn (Jul 27, 2002)

Many many yrs ago (DS will be 15 in May) I had similar problems with WIC. Had one cashier at a store argue with me that sliced kraft american cheese was deli cheese and was not allowed, even though my folder that the vouchers came in specifically listed kraft american cheese singles on it. They gave me a hard time about breastfeeding and then when I stopped they gave me a hard time about how much formula he ate. When we wasn't with me one time when I picked the vouchers up they gave me a hard time about having a neighbor watch him. We ended up not even bothering with WIC anymore, even though we really couldn't afford to be without it.


----------



## phoebesmom (Jan 26, 2004)

KidsCuisine frozen dinners. My son, a few years ago, when he was probably 13, pulled one of these out of the freezer in the grocery store. We looked at the ingredients list on the back and had a great laugh. The list was very long! Take a look.


----------



## flutemandolin (Nov 20, 2001)

I just reminded myself why I don't watch kids shows on any commercial TV. We were watching cable at my grandma's and I saw an ad for Fruit Roll Ups with special food coloring that leaves a tattoo on the tongue!!!


----------



## supervee (Nov 21, 2001)

bump! i need a laugh.









a friend on the atkins diet







: told me how delicious cold cut ham with chunks of cheese embedded is. reminds me of pickle loaf. i haven't eaten pickle loaf in...25 years but I can still smell it. shiver.


----------



## NaturalMommie (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragdoll_
> *Pig brains in milk-canned.
> No, I'm not kidding. I'm really, really,(cough-gag), serious.
> 
> ...


----------



## mahogny (Oct 16, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by maizy_
*Have you seen packaged peanut butter, it comes in slices now like processed cheese slices. Its pretty gross. And such a waste.

*
PB Slices! These were developed by my Alma Mater! It made BIG news around here when they were first developed, and also when they were first introduced into the test markets.

Even though I would NEVER EVER buy them, nor eat one, and I think they are disgusting, (and I can't help but to crack up at the thought that someone couldn't SPREAD pb instead of using the slices) I can't help feeling it's kind of cool that my little alma mater developed a product to reach the masses. (True, I'd love it more if my school had developed an all-natural, organic food item, but you take what you can get in terms of fame, you know? LOL!)

So what that's it's gross and laden with preservatives and chemicals and fats and wastes plastic? My school invented that! LOL!!

When I was growing up, we only used Crest toothpaste, because evidently the Floristat was developed at my Dad's alma mater.

ETA: my dh just reminded me that parking meters were also invented at my alma mater!! So, everytime you park, think of OSU! (And think of us everytime you puke at the PB Slices, too! This alum does! LOL!!)

Sarah


----------



## SarahTorg (Jun 27, 2003)

Quote:

They now make peanut butter "slices"... wrapped like the cheese!
OH, now that is just plain ole sick!!!! One of my worst??? I think that fake cheese wrapped in individual slices is gross. And I hate any of those sugary cereals. cocoa puffs, ect.. I hate the commerical attached to them as well. I saw a commercial for kraft cheese. They say its better because it has more calcium than the leading brand!!!!! yuck. I looked at my hubby and said, damn it!!!! Its not real f#$%^ cheese!!!!! LOLOL Get a clue!!!!!!
Sarah


----------



## boycrazy (Feb 13, 2004)

I did not read all the posts








I was wondering if anyone has had Blues Clues ice cream My cousin brought this over.The boys pooped varying shades of green teal and blue for days after!







:


----------



## reilly's momma (Oct 3, 2002)

the bagels that the bakeries are dying green for St Patty's Day really grossed me out. I saw them & all I could think of was moldy bagels....


----------



## rainbowmum (Nov 15, 2002)

Quote :
Chitterlings
Pig feet
Pig Jowls
Pig snouts
Tripe (cow tounge)
pigs brain in milk gravy
Pork roll
SOUSE LOAF!!!!!!!! I can even look at this, you can see all the entrails formed together with a gelatin goo to for a loaf like like slice.

Dp you know to a vegan these things are as gross as ground bison/lean beef etc!!!! Why is it more gross to eat some parts of an animal yet not another, either way it is from a once live being?.......not triyng to attack, just trying to get my head round it. Like in the UK eating a cat is shocking yet in other countries they do, yet some people round the world may think the British eating a cow is awful!!


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

I guess I have got a good system going for my grocery shopping. I rarely even see the gross products. I have to think when people here say they are grossed out by everything in the grocery store - mine has tons of fresh produce (including a big organic section) and I just skip a lot of aisles. I only see the things I am looking for and it makes it so much easier.

I went looking the other day and a lot seems so gross - Hamburger helper type boxes, lunch meat with noodles and orange things mixed in, head cheese (my mom loves the stuff and asks me to buy it for her all of the time, but I can't even bring myself to think about what it is), just about anything that is advertised as convenient.....

I am Canadian and my in-laws are American. When we visit there and go grocery shopping I notice all kinds of products that don't seem to exist this side of the border, mainly convenience and snack-type foods. I have never seen chocolate or blue french fries or coloured margerine, although I have seen green and purple ketchup. My kids eat french fries but always homemade. Someone gave us "happy face rench fries" once and they were pretty gross.


----------



## Towerkel (Apr 20, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by NaturalMommie_
*
Tripe (cow tounge)
*
I thought Tripe was stomach?

Doesnt' matter, I wouldn't eat it anyway.


----------



## NaturalMommie (Feb 27, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by rainbowmum_
*
Dp you know to a vegan these things are as gross as ground bison/lean beef etc!!!! Why is it more gross to eat some parts of an animal yet not another, either way it is from a once live being?.......not triyng to attack, just trying to get my head round it. Like in the UK eating a cat is shocking yet in other countries they do, yet some people round the world may think the British eating a cow is awful!!*

Why is it that vegan's think any meat is gross. or tht blue apple sauce is gross. or cookies with frosting packaged together is gross. It's just that some people think somethings are gross and others don't. I personnally know people who eat chitterlings, and pigs feet, do I still think it's gross, oh my YES! I eat hamburgers though.







Maybe if I was raised eating that stuff I wouldn't think it was gross, who knows


----------



## Bex80 (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMCbaby_
> Big Lots, formerly Pic 'N' Save_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bex80 (Feb 8, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by monkeysmommy_
Twinkies are not actually baked anymore. They are now made from an exothermic chemical foam that is sprayed into a mold. It creates its own heat and cooks itself.

That's why they don't taste as good as they used to! [/B]
Gross.uke and scary!


----------



## NaturalMommie (Feb 27, 2004)

I second the vomit on the twinkie post, eww I can't believe they do that???!!!!







How can they do that? yuck!


----------



## Lemon Balm (Jan 23, 2002)

broccamole - may sister bought this. I'm thinking o.k. you're replacing creamy avacado with broccoli














to make a guacamole.... and I like broccoli but really?


----------



## Lisa Lubner (Feb 27, 2004)

salaam

when i was little, my mom once picked up a package of bologna and read the ingredients... shouted "BEEF LIPS!? UGH!?" and moved on... haha!

khalilah

ps... i am a vegan, but i was raised on meat... i just *realized* one day that it's sortof gross to gnaw on an animal. i remember that it tasted good, but now the smell even gets to me sometimes. and non-meat products that are REALLY convincing make my stomach turn... like this resteraunt by my house serves this mock chicken. it's moulded to LOOK like half a baked chicken and the texture is SO REAL. *weird*


----------



## donimomof3 (Mar 21, 2004)

I teach 5th grade. I allow my kids to bring "A healthy snack." Most of my students bring RAW Ramen noodles broken up in a baggy with the MSG-laden powder seasoning poureed in the bag. They eat these like chips. Gags me just to watch them.

Another thing they love - that's just gross to me - are those fruit by the foot things. they play with it - get their hands all over it. Looks like run over playdough to begin with. YUCK!

Worse thing I have seen yet though is on Valentines Day, our school cafeteria served the kids heart shaped bright pink chicken nuggets!


----------



## sohj (Jan 14, 2003)

OMG.

I have just glanced at this thread and I am sooooooooo glad I don't go into regular grocery stores.

We buy all our food from either one of 4 health food stores in our neighborhood, the green markets, or direct from the farmer (when we're in VT).

I've always thought Ben & Jerry's Chubby Hubby was disgusting, let alone the Velveta, etc. that I remember people eating when I was a kid over at some others homes.

Now I know there are whole new levels of revulsion I don't want to know about.

>yech!<


----------



## Xenogenesis (May 1, 2002)

Minute Rice, Instant Mashed Potato Flakes,

- and -

does anyone remember that squeezable cheese in a tube? The name escapes me . . . .

Me and the boys have fun when in the grocery store I point out the things my mom used to buy and actually thought it was nutritious food! Heh heh.

They know about MSG and you should have seen their little faces when I pointed out (and read the ingredients of) "Accent". Yep, straight monosodium glutamate. My first born (adult son) still freaks out on a bag of chips and some good ol' store bought chip dip. LOADED with Msg.

This thread should be changed to : "So, You Wanna Go On A Diet . . . !"


----------



## sha_lyn (Jul 27, 2002)

I hate minute rice, but have to adimit to using instand mashed potatoes.
Costco has a brand that taste very good, has the skins in it and isn't loaded with junk


----------



## lauradbg (Oct 5, 2004)

In the early 70's, before my Mom started going to health food stores, she would make us wicked good fluffernutter sandwiches on WONDER BREAD!! Peanut butter and marshmallow fluff on bread...

Um, I have not introduced this to my kids.

They were delicious! And, oh so gross...







:


----------



## supervee (Nov 21, 2001)

hee, thanks for the laughs!

I just saw in the store pre-toasted marshmallows. See, no fire needed, just pop them in your mouth.


----------



## LunaMom (Aug 8, 2002)

The craziest thing to me about all these packaged "convenience foods" is that they aren't any more convenient than healthy foods. Plus they're so expensive, and even parents who buy them must have some idea that "Kid Cuisine" is not the best thing to be feeding their child.

Isn't it just as convenient to let your child grab an apple or banana from a fruit bowl, or even a handful of whole grain crackers for a snack? And is it really that hard to stick a chicken in the oven with a couple of potatoes?

I'm going to make damn sure that my kid grows up learning how to prepare healthful food. I think lots of people just never learned how and think it's this big scary thing.


----------



## luvmy2boys (Apr 17, 2006)

The grossest thing I ever saw in a grocery store was "pork bung".









I agree that the processed stuff is gross. Some of it grosser than others (i.e., anything weird colored is extra gross to me). Something about the premixed PB&J has always grossed me out, even before I ever thought about being healthy.

I was raised on some of the more "traditional" processed stuff (e.g., mac & cheese). I'm learning to make more things from scratch now (it's really not that hard to make your own mac & cheese, esp. since I always grate extra "real" cheese to add into it anyway!). But for some reason, DH still likes Kraft, which tells me there must be something bad for you in there that he's addicted to (because I've bought the more natural brands and he says there is something missing).

I'm still a sucker for cheese dip made from Rotel and melted Velveeta. I grew up eating Tex-Mex, and one of my favorite things was queso dip. I've been searching and searching for a recipe to make my own...the closest I've found is using American cheese, which still isn't cheese (isn't it sad that we have a national cheese that isn't cheese?).


----------



## sohj (Jan 14, 2003)

You know, I had happily forgotten about this thread. And now its Baaaaaaack!


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

Chicken in a can.

A *whole* chicken, stuffed into a can.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

I love this thread!! Thanks to whoever got it out of the closet!!









ANything that involves chopped/pressed/canned/frozen/whatever meat products to me is completely disgusting. I have meat issues anyway and any little bit of connective tissue on meat sends me packing! uke: If it's all ground and pressed and sliced, that makes it even worse!! I cannot even eat lunch meat without finding something chewy and nasty in it!!


----------



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

What about head hog cheese....EWWWW..it's not cheese....


----------



## lauradbg (Oct 5, 2004)

How about X-mas at your Mother-In-Law's where she graciously serves your kids BLUE apple sauce in plastic cups. Mmmmmm. The traditional artificially colored X-mas apple sauce.

Dickens wrote about it in A Christmas Carol. Scrooge couldn't sleep because of it--bad dreams all night.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shantimama*
I guess I have got a good system going for my grocery shopping. I rarely even see the gross products. I have to think when people here say they are grossed out by everything in the grocery store - mine has tons of fresh produce (including a big organic section) and I just skip a lot of aisles. I only see the things I am looking for and it makes it so much easier.

I went looking the other day and a lot seems so gross - Hamburger helper type boxes, lunch meat with noodles and orange things mixed in, head cheese (my mom loves the stuff and asks me to buy it for her all of the time, but I can't even bring myself to think about what it is), just about anything that is advertised as convenient.....

I am Canadian and my in-laws are American. When we visit there and go grocery shopping I notice all kinds of products that don't seem to exist this side of the border, mainly convenience and snack-type foods. I have never seen chocolate or blue french fries or coloured margerine, although I have seen green and purple ketchup. My kids eat french fries but always homemade. Someone gave us "happy face rench fries" once and they were pretty gross.

Yeah I am the same way. We don't even seem to go down the aisles with all this gross food.

I'm Canadian too, and I have not heard of chocolate or blue french fries or coloured margarine or anything either.

I did see those peanut butter slices on an American tv commercial once. Besides being really gross, how lazy can one be?


----------



## Maple Leaf Mama (Jul 2, 2004)

I too was going to post that b/c I'm Canadian, I haven't seen many of the things listed here.
BUUUUT:
*The Maple Leaf 5 second bacon makes me want to barf at the thought.
*I agree with the head cheese thing
*When I lived in Quebec, I would see brain, tongue and pigs snout and feet in the meat aisle. This greatly offended me being a vegi eater. And I think some of these things are used to make head cheese (NOT a cheese, BTW) such as the pigs feet.
*Spam
*blood sausage and real and vegi hotdogs
*Cheese slices have always grossed me out b/c even as a teenager, I didn't think it was real cheese.
*LUNCHABLES!
* Koolade (sp?) Wasn't it Ralph Nader that called it a chemical cocktail? Couldn't agree more.

I'll stop there


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

I love some of the foods ya'll are talking about. I'll refrain from telling which ones though.


----------



## mamaleahnz (Mar 21, 2006)

boobear said:


> I know it's not a new item but I'll never get over the fact that one can buy cookies and dunk them in frosting as a treat (they come packaged together).
> 
> I was at a lady's house just yesterday while her out of control children were eating these, she told me all about how wonderful they are, I stood there in silence
> 
> ...


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ms. Mom*
I'm just proud that my ds thinks anything by Nestle is "Gross, because they kill babies"









My kids too! If they happen on a formula commercial they yell at the t.v. and single out Nestle products at the stores and yell at them there too.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maple Leaf Mama*
I too was going to post that b/c I'm Canadian, I haven't seen many of the things listed here.
BUUUUT:
*The Maple Leaf 5 second bacon makes me want to barf at the thought.
*I agree with the head cheese thing
*When I lived in Quebec, I would see brain, tongue and pigs snout and feet in the meat aisle. This greatly offended me being a vegi eater. And I think some of these things are used to make head cheese (NOT a cheese, BTW) such as the pigs feet.
*Spam
*blood sausage and real and vegi hotdogs
*Cheese slices have always grossed me out b/c even as a teenager, I didn't think it was real cheese.
*LUNCHABLES!
* Koolade (sp?) Wasn't it Ralph Nader that called it a chemical cocktail? Couldn't agree more.

I'll stop there









That "bacon" is so gross. Blech. We had it at my work for sandwiches. I hated it.

I hate cheese slices too. I call it fake cheese.


----------



## LadyButler (Sep 16, 2005)

I second the disgustingness of souse loaf.









Dh and I also find the bright red hot dogs revolting.







He even has a name for them... and I hope I don't offend anyone... he calls them dog pen!s hot dogs.

uke uke uke uke


----------



## CrunchMama (Jan 29, 2005)

The thought of Tang powdered beverage makes me cringe. My mom used to make me drink it in the 70's, I guess they added vitamin C to it or something.
She would say, "But the astronauts drank it"! And I would say, "That's because they were trapped in a metal can in space orbiting the Earth!!! They had no choice!"

I longed for a glass of regular fruit juice. The closest I got was Hi-C in those big metal cans. Blech!

Oddly enough, aside from the Tang and Hi-C, I was fed really well. Mom cooked from scratch every night and I'd say a goodly portion was healthy. (Except for the diet soda, Mom thought that the invention of saccharin was heaven-sent.)

But the minute I went to Grandpa's, all broke loose, nutritionally speaking! He would walk me down to the liquor store (that's where he would buy food for me) and I got to pick out whatever I wanted. I'd have Marathon bars, Easy Cheese and that newfangled (then) potato chip, Pringles. Then to Grandma's house for Stouffers French Bread Pizza. It's a miracle I survived!

Sorry, this has turned into a trip down my personal Disgusting Food Memory lane!

But it's been fun and I've laughed so much reading everyone's answers!

Danae


----------



## supervee (Nov 21, 2001)

Oh, had to revive the thread for this: frozen Pop N' Chicken meals with Formed Mashed Potatoes and Chicken Fritters. The "form" of the mashed potatoes is a smiley face with eerie holes for eyes.









And, um, what's a pork bung?


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supervee* 
This might just be the grossest packaged food I've seen. An ad for this in Sunday's paper: "Uncrustables"--a peanut butter & jam "sandwich" that comes as a round frozen patty. And I quote:

"The easy way to PB&J--just thaw & serve! Soft bread gives kids the fresh taste of homemade! Kids love no crust!"

As if PB&J is so hard to make...

That's just nasty.









Uncrustables was the "food" I was going to post when I read the thread title!


----------



## Miajean (May 16, 2005)

1. frozen "chitlen's" you can make from scratch. (chitlen's are boiled skin and intestines of pig, huge chunks of it, you soak them, loosen them, boil them slowly and them fry them and chap 'em up reeeaal good and add 'um ta yurr colla'd green or stuffing or casseroles. Great, easy, cheap and ohh so healthy.) I even watched the event of a fellow soldier prepare them for her stuffing and greens for thanksgiving dinner. She laughed that I'd eat snails and raw fish and all kinds of weird strange foods but that raw thawed giant flaps of pig skin weired me out.

2. potted possum meat, I kid you not.

3. potted elephant meat.

4. potted monkey meat.

5. freash fish heads and guts for soup.

6. the chinese shops where you choose the live animals and they butcher them under your scrutney so you know you got the bird you chose and it's cleaned according to your specifications and wrapped before you pay and depart.m (in china thats prepackaged!)

7. dickmanns marshmallow candies (they are called an obscene slur in Germany, so for the transcontinetal who want to buy them is told they are marshmallow kisses and they are shaped like the name above indicates and are flavored according to the seasons and chocolate covered fluff on a cone waffle base.) generally prepared for holidays they are very popular and sold now prepackaged in store and in varing sizes too.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmy2boys* 
I was raised on some of the more "traditional" processed stuff (e.g., mac & cheese). I'm learning to make more things from scratch now (it's really not that hard to make your own mac & cheese, esp. since I always grate extra "real" cheese to add into it anyway!). But for some reason, DH still likes Kraft, which tells me there must be something bad for you in there that he's addicted to (because I've bought the more natural brands and he says there is something missing).

Mac & cheese was one of the few things my DH was capable of making when we met. In trying to move toward healthier foods, we moved to a more "natural" brand, and neither of us was terribly fond of it. Then I started making it from scratch, and DH just hoovers it up. I went back to Kraft one time, for some reason, and DH almost barfed. He couldn't believe he used to live on that stuff.









Any type of processed cheese is gross to me. I was raised on real aged cheddar and jack, so even as a kid I couldn't stand the processed stuff.

Processed Egg "replacement" is gross, too. Egg whites mixed with artificial flavors and colors. Tastes like plastic.

I find sugar cereals gross. Although what I find grosser was sitting across the table watching my grandmother eat her sugar cereal after adding artificial sweetener to it.

Pancake Syrup. Ugh.

Commercial peanut butter (the non-natural kind). Always felt like peanut flavored crisco to me (which it is).


----------



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

Someone mentioned hamburger helper--I can beat that.

My sister buys microwavable packets of hamburger helper that have the hamburger ALREADY IN IT. It's so she doesn't have to buy the meat, brown it, and add the mix. And it doesn't expire in like, forever, so I hate to think of all the preservatives in it. It can't really be meat, can it?


----------



## peacepie (Jun 17, 2002)

my sil microwaves frozen brocoli; how hard is it to steam the fresh stuff; i mean, fresh veggies in a bamboo steamer cant be beat.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supervee* 
This might just be the grossest packaged food I've seen. An ad for this in Sunday's paper: "Uncrustables"--a peanut butter & jam "sandwich" that comes as a round frozen patty. And I quote:

"The easy way to PB&J--just thaw & serve! Soft bread gives kids the fresh taste of homemade! Kids love no crust!"

As if PB&J is so hard to make...

That's just nasty.









As the mother of a peanut allergic child who eats in the school cafeteria, I actually like the idea of uncrustables. A PB sandwich that isn't quite so messy.

I think the grossest thing I've seen is canned silk worm larvae (Korean). The runner up would be the Fish flavored Beef Jerky (Japanese).

I actually like Spam... my kids go nuts over it. I only serve it once in a blue moon though.


----------



## Shirelle (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

Ever have Rolos candy? My dd got them the other day. She said they are esophagus plugs. Perfect size and shape for choking. Who came up with that brilliant idea
Four years later, this still cracked me up!







You are so right!


----------



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WC_hapamama* 
As the mother of a peanut allergic child who eats in the school cafeteria, I actually like the idea of uncrustables. A PB sandwich that isn't quite so messy.


I wonder if the parents who send uncrustables to school know that Pampered Chef sells a sandwich crimper for $8. I love mine because my kids don't like crusts and I can make my own "uncrustables" using whole wheat bread, real PB, and sliced strawberries or bananas. Plus it is much cheaper than buying the processed, frozen kind.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DQMama* 
I wonder if the parents who send uncrustables to school know that Pampered Chef sells a sandwich crimper for $8. I love mine because my kids don't like crusts and I can make my own "uncrustables" using whole wheat bread, real PB, and sliced strawberries or bananas. Plus it is much cheaper than buying the processed, frozen kind.

That sounds cool... I'll have to check that out. Right now I've using a big, round cookie cutter for my dd's sunflower butter and fruit spread sandwiches.


----------



## sedalbj (Mar 17, 2004)

ooooo, what a great thread!!!!

the thing that grosses me out the most is the yogurt marketed to kids, esp gogurt. oh. god. disgusting. artifical flavors and colors and HFCS, oh, but don't forget the live cultures in there that make it ok to eat! my DD gets a hold of those at her friend's sometimes and i have to leave the room while she eats it. i am shivering just thinking about it. i guess it is the foods that look like good for you food that are actually crap that really get me.


----------



## nicolelynn (Aug 18, 2006)

Well ofcourse American packaged food is just scary...especially brightly colored orange and red things like Cheetos and Flaming Cheetos ack!

But the GROSS prize goes to packaged things from China like shrimp flavored lays yucky hehe.


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yogamama* 
My husband ate some Hostess products the other day and I sat and read him the labels - beef fat is part of a Twinkie. Gross.

I have a friend who (before she started eating organic foods) used to eat, I swear, a Twinkie a day. She used to joke that there was so much crap in it that if she died her family wouldn't have to embalm her.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LadyButler* 
Dh and I also find the bright red hot dogs revolting.







He even has a name for them... and I hope I don't offend anyone... he calls them dog pen!s hot dogs.

We call them baboon weenies. I've never eaten one, and I've never seen them outside of Maine--where else are they found?

My dad would look at packages of "pasteurized processed cheese food" and say, "so is this what the cheese eats?"


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ecoteat* 
My dad would look at packages of "pasteurized processed cheese food" and say, "so is this what the cheese eats?"









:


----------



## Shazer (Oct 6, 2006)

And a seasonal addition to gross foods . . .

Peeps

Marshmallow fluff dyed tropical flower colors and then printed with faces.


----------



## living_organic (Sep 25, 2006)

I had as friend who who restrict her kids intake of pop, then offer them......Koolaid...as much as they wanted!

Koolaid is just gross...dyes, chems, and SUGAR!







:


----------



## sha_lyn (Jul 27, 2002)

my aunt knew someone in the 70's that would giver her kids koolaid with an alkaseltzer in it and tell them it was soda. This woman thought that was so much better for her kids than giving them real soda


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Pancake Syrup. Ugh.


From a maple syrup growing region, I'll qualify this one by saying that real syrup is simply divine.

But the stuff you are probably referring to FREAKS ME OUT too!


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triciareed78* 
I had as friend who who restrict her kids intake of pop, then offer them......Koolaid...as much as they wanted!

Koolaid is just gross...dyes, chems, and SUGAR!







:


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WC_hapamama* 
As the mother of a peanut allergic child who eats in the school cafeteria, I actually like the idea of uncrustables. A PB sandwich that isn't quite so messy.



Many mamas around here talk about sending PB to school, but here it is unheard of! Any school I've ever heard of in my region disallows nuts in any form (well peanuts are a legume, but whatever--they're included in the ban).


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sanguine_speed* 
From a maple syrup growing region, I'll qualify this one by saying that real syrup is simply divine.

But the stuff you are probably referring to FREAKS ME OUT too!









LOL. Love Maple Syrup, was referring to the stuff that is 95% HFCS and 5% artificial flavoring and coloring.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DQMama* 
Someone mentioned hamburger helper--I can beat that.

My sister buys microwavable packets of hamburger helper that have the hamburger ALREADY IN IT. It's so she doesn't have to buy the meat, brown it, and add the mix. And it doesn't expire in like, forever, so I hate to think of all the preservatives in it. It can't really be meat, can it?

yes, it can, it can be freeze dried, or dehydrated, which is more likely, freeze dryers are rather expensive...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shazer* 
And a seasonal addition to gross foods . . .

Peeps

Marshmallow fluff dyed tropical flower colors and then printed with faces.

unless theyve changed it, theyre little dots of wax.

my brother loves uncrustables, for soem off reason, i refuseto eat peanut butter with jelly anywhere near it, so i wouldt know. and some of this i can see good reasons for using, like peanut butter in a tube and stuff, its better for kids lunches and stuff, better for it to be made right before consuming than for it to be made hours before, less time for it to get nasty and all, or moe convenient for packing for trips, etc than taking entire containers of stuff, ya know?

and depending on the store, i can get natural smuckers, and natural skippy (just cant be organic, natural i can do, since the store says i can...theres no sugar though so it is taking a bit of getting used to LOL) peanut butter on wic, though one wouldnt let me get kraft singles (dont ask lol) though theyre on my list of what i can get...strange.

and a few weeks ago i was super weak, my mom let me order some schwans stuff (PLEASE no one say anything bad about schwans as a company or anything, i might cry, lol and if you buy anything non organic thats frozen, its likely theirs, anyway) and anywaya social worker and some hospital person were talking to me, and asked me what food i had, i told them that, and the one freaked out about it being packged processed food. when my dinner, french fries and a cheeseburger with canned fruit cocktail and some disgusting frozen vegetables. i was like "umm.your point is? what is it that THIS stuff is to make it so much better? im pretty sure its processed!"

and yeah, they kept trying to give me jello for some reason, and i said no dairy for my son (he stayed, so they fed him too) exept cheese, what do ya know, they bring him a carton of chocolate milk and sherbert with his disgusting pizza. (same time as when they were all shocked i woulkd eat schwans processed food.) and i complained, and THEY TOLD E THEY GAVE HIM NO DAIRY!! errr..so what are they trying to admit this stuff is made from? hmmm...!!

lets see..most disgusting? lots of random canned and jarred animal innards..
green ketchup, my then bf and my kids dad would gross out my friend (my kids dads gf at the time) and i eating like 20 packs at a time at bk when it came out, and try to kiss us with their green tongues. puke. ) she was completely grossed out by the green, though she would only eat the purple kind for a couple years. oddness.
fake margarine (never seen colored regular margarine though, or chocolate fries! wth? i guess they didnt last long!)
scrapple. at least their honest, it says "pork snout" in the ingredients.
cheez whiz


----------



## maika (Aug 5, 2005)

This thread is making me more and more glad I live in Australia...because I can't even get my head around the idea of coloured applesauce and colour changing desserts...the worst I've had to cope with is green ketchup, and I managed to avoid that one.

Then again, dd is massively chemically intolerant anyway, so we mostly avoid the supermarket all together, and hit the Farmers' Market and the organic vegie delivery service instead, so no artificial horrible anything in either of those places.


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maika* 
This thread is making me more and more glad I live in Australia...because I can't even get my head around the idea of coloured applesauce and colour changing desserts...the worst I've had to cope with is green ketchup, and I managed to avoid that one.

Then again, dd is massively chemically intolerant anyway, so we mostly avoid the supermarket all together, and hit the Farmers' Market and the organic vegie delivery service instead, so no artificial horrible anything in either of those places.

Yeah, a lot of countries, particularly in Scandinavia, have banned many food additives that we continue to use in North America.
I have a great book about it, called: "Hard to Swallow: The Truth About Food Additives". Though it actually is a Canadian book (so few out there!) and half the book is actually the legislation regarding food additives.


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

Have you seen the new Oscar Meyer hot dogs that come already in a bun? It says just nuke the whole thing for 30 seconds and it's done!
Gross! Nuked hot dogs- is that even food anymore or does it turn into something else?


----------



## supervee (Nov 21, 2001)

Time for a resuscitation of this thread! Because I just saw that the grocery store now has packages of hardboiled, peeled eggs. I can't imagine how rubbery they must be, nor what chemicals they must require to have a shelf-life.


----------



## sedalbj (Mar 17, 2004)

I don't remember if 'Grapples' or whatever they are have been added to the thread yet. Those are the shrink wrapped apples w/ artifical grape flavoring.


----------



## supervee (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sedalbj* 
I don't remember if 'Grapples' or whatever they are have been added to the thread yet. Those are the shrink wrapped apples w/ artifical grape flavoring.

'cause apples in their natural state are so hard to stomach!


----------



## Tanzie (Aug 3, 2007)

what about the sausage links breaded in pankcake batter and fried with the syrup inside that oozes out when you bite into them?OMG PUKE!!!


----------



## MaShroom (Jan 25, 2003)

Omg, this is the living dead thread.







It's been resurrected more times than the leftover pasta in my fridge. That's the sad part though, it will never die because food manufacturers will always be thinking up new and gross stuff to feed the unsuspecting public. I just think it's remarkable how lazy people really are. A hot dog already in a bun? Ugh. One more thing to include in my rant about gross food...


----------



## TxMominCT (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tanzie* 
what about the sausage links breaded in pankcake batter and fried with the syrup inside that oozes out when you bite into them?OMG PUKE!!!

















I read this outloud to DH and he said mmmm sounds yummy! YUCK!!!! That's really really gross. I can't believe he likes the idea, oh well, good thing I'm here to help him not process himself to death!


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

My husband and I did our own "superfries" experiment with Mcdonaldsa few years ago. Put a piece of hamburger cheese on the dash with a tiny fry. The sunniest place in the car and they looked pretty much the same months later.

Have you seen the new fruit loop roll up candy? YUCKY YUCKY YUCKY.


----------



## cmom80 (Oct 18, 2006)

OMG ROFLLLL...

This is awesome.

I am thinking of that ice-cream in the shops (not packaged, but nasty) that is SO bright red, green, yellow, blue. It has to be 50 percent food coloring. I can't imagine any parent letting their kids have that stuff.

There are so many icky things being advertised in the mags. Lets see... (Flipping through BH&G)-- sugar-free preserves (tried this while pg with GD, and it was inedible); your Uncrustables which have been mentioned; Rice Crispy treats; sodas, and random mixed "juices" and "pasta salds" which are just nasty to me, period.

ALL of this stuff is being advertised as healthy. Even the "diet" soda!

I grew up on Chef Boyardee ravioli, Kraft Mac-and-cheese, and Hamburger Helper. I'll probably fall over dead any day now.

ETA: What is this stuff Minute Maid has out called Enhanced Juices? It's marketed by the Coca-cola Company. I don't trust it.


----------



## cmom80 (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh do y'all remember Tang? LOL


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

<<I grew up on Chef Boyardee ravioli, Kraft Mac-and-cheese, and Hamburger Helper. I'll probably fall over dead any day now.>>

I am sure all the preservatives will give you a long shelf life









Kathryn


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supervee* 
Time for a resuscitation of this thread! Because I just saw that the grocery store now has packages of hardboiled, peeled eggs. I can't imagine how rubbery they must be, nor what chemicals they must require to have a shelf-life.

Actually, my dad used to work in an egg plant. The hard-boiled eggs are not usually "preserved". They're usually just shelled, packed in water (brine?) and vaccuum packed. They will keep a couple weeks like that, refrigerated. They do get rubbery though, which is just a side effect of heat-packaging.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tanzie* 
what about the sausage links breaded in pankcake batter and fried with the syrup inside that oozes out when you bite into them?OMG PUKE!!!









I don't know about the syrup inside already, but the hospital I used to work at had these and they were awesom! Just sausage in pancake batter fried like corn dogs. OMG they are addictive!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Actually, my dad used to work in an egg plant.

An egg plant?







: You know I'm picturing him working away inside a large purple vegetable. (It is a vegetable right?)


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
An egg plant?







: You know I'm picturing him working away inside a large purple vegetable. (It is a vegetable right?)

LOL!!

An eggplant is botanically a fruit, but generally considered a vegetable, yes.

That's hilarious.

He worked at an egg processing plant, is that better?









We had an egg farm when I was a kid which he sold to a corp and then went to work for them.


----------



## supervee (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Actually, my dad used to work in an egg plant. The hard-boiled eggs are not usually "preserved". They're usually just shelled, packed in water (brine?) and vaccuum packed. They will keep a couple weeks like that, refrigerated. They do get rubbery though, which is just a side effect of heat-packaging.

Oh, thanks!


----------



## MaShroom (Jan 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
An egg plant?







: You know I'm picturing him working away inside a large purple vegetable. (It is a vegetable right?)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one who was picturing that.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Dinosaur crunch ice cream. It must have every artificial color and flavour know to humankind.


----------



## 7kiddosmom (Feb 18, 2005)

2 things I can think of off the top of my head.

Chocolate milk straws. Sraws with chocolate inside them so when you drink your milk it turns chocolate.

Cereal straws. Cereal rolled into a straw so that kids can drink the milk out of their bowls. Imagine how nasty and messy that would be. YUCKO

I have this thing about straws I guess. lol


----------



## Meg Murry. (Sep 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elphaba* 
ooh, what about

"potted meat-food product!"

what the hell do you think that even means? no, never mind, i don't think we really want to know.

Pig anus.







:


----------



## Meg Murry. (Sep 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissMisha* 
This thread is a scream. Two stories to relate:

Baby sees new pediatrician at Kaiser Permanente. Baby is 5 months old and just starting rice cereal. Doctor argues with Mommy that jarred baby foods are OK and that Mommy is deluding herself if she thinks she can a) work outside home b) breastfeed baby for as long as possible c) make her own baby food. Um, excuse me? I cook for myself and hubby so what would I do for baby? I mean, how hard is it to mash a banana for goodness sake? Hey, I live in California and have access to year round farmers' markets. I don't think I'm going to feed baby something out of a jar... Oh, and I don't think I'll be seeing that doctor again soon, either. (Sorry to rant)



I did all of the above. I worked outside the home full-time while my DH stayed home. I pumped at work and at home, and breastfed also until my DD was two and a half. I also made my own baby food with this , and it was simple as can be and basically free -- I just ground up whatever I was eating and my DD never had any problem with only wanting to eat X, Y, or Z.

Baby food in jars is a REAL rip-off. And gross. Tell your doctor he's full of it.


----------



## Meg Murry. (Sep 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sedalbj* 
I don't remember if *'Grapples'* or whatever they are have been added to the thread yet. Those are the shrink wrapped apples w/ artifical grape flavoring.

Given the description, I'm sure you misspelled the name of this product.







:


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hipmummy* 
Dinosaur crunch ice cream. It must have every artificial color and flavour know to humankind.









I think that's the one dh and I affectionately refer to as "Smurf in a blender"


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *7kiddosmom* 
Chocolate milk straws. Sraws with chocolate inside them so when you drink your milk it turns chocolate.

That sounds kinda yummy to me.







The cereal straws, not so much.







:

I also like the sounds of those sausages wrapped in pancake batter. I would totally dip them in maple syrup. I don't know about buying them aready made though. That sounds revolting. But I'd make 'em. I think I have the munchies


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Haven't read anything, but for a gag christmas gift for white elephant one year, I bought a jar of Pickled Cactus. It looked like slimy little green fries in a jar. Yummy! NOT!







the guy who got it got drunk enough at the party to try a piece. I thought he was gonna hurl!


----------



## Petersmamma (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajama* 

I also like the sounds of those sausages wrapped in pancake batter. I would totally dip them in maple syrup. I don't know about buying them aready made though. That sounds revolting. But I'd make 'em. I think I have the munchies

















: I adored those when I was a kid....sweet and salty at the same time! Now, I would probably think they are disgusting, so I'm just going to let them be yummy in memory.

Has anyone posted a link to this blog yet?

Steve, Don't Eat it!

It's gross, but hilarious!!


----------



## Petersmamma (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dnw826* 
I don't know about the syrup inside already, but the hospital I used to work at had these and they were awesom! Just sausage in pancake batter fried like corn dogs. OMG they are addictive!

Yeah, this is what I ate....not with syrup in them. That's weird.


----------



## supervee (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Petersmamma* 







: I adored those when I was a kid....sweet and salty at the same time! Now, I would probably think they are disgusting, so I'm just going to let them be yummy in memory.

Has anyone posted a link to this blog yet?

Steve, Don't Eat it!

It's gross, but hilarious!!

That made my day! Oh my.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

i love the panacake sausage corn dog things.... or at least i did last time i had one, years ago, lol.... i dont think mine had syrup in them though


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peggy* 
Spam

'nuff said..

















peggy

eewwwww

they practically worship spam here in Hawaii. ugh
There is even a festival every year uke


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Groundhog* 
Oh, those "Funky Fries" by far! I just stood in the frozen food aisle blinking, unable to move. I couldn't believe it. Chocolate-flavored french fries. Blue french fries (and NOT from blue potatoes). They also have cinnamon-flavored french fries.

Because, you know, parents have a hard time getting their kids to eat enough french fries.

Oh dear.

You aren't making that up? Seriously? Who makes those awful things?
I haven't seen the colored ketchup in years, and most of the products mentioned in this thread have not made it to my local stores. I wonder if they just don't bother shipping them here, or if I just don't go to the right stores?


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksmeadowlark* 
One of my friends had a friend whose baby would only eat those, and no solids, and she developed little tiny BREASTS by age one. Think they use hormones and crap in those things???

I'd be willing to bet there's soy in them.


----------



## melissel (Jun 30, 2004)

Hm, I don't know, my first DD looked like she had tiny little breasts because she was such a mama-fed CHUB. She's built very much like my DH--long, super-lean strong legs and heiny but a little too much chub around the middle. I'm constantly trying to make sure the girl gets enough exercise (without forcing an agenda, of course). But still, they're totally gross anyway!

And this thread is cracking me up! I have seriously never heard of the vast majority of these things--I must be shopping in the wrong (or maybe right) parts of the grocery store


----------



## erin_d_a (Jun 27, 2007)

Marshmallow Hamburgers. Somebody donated a bunch of them to our church a couple of years ago. We were SO unsure what to do with them! We didn't want to poison our own bodies, OR the bodies of the poor an homeless in our neighborhood, so we trashed them!

http://www.blaircandy.com/gimaha12.html


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

I've seen whole chicken in a can at the store before. Dh & I still joke about that.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hklinefelter22* 
Haven't read anything, but for a gag christmas gift for white elephant one year, I bought a jar of Pickled Cactus. It looked like slimy little green fries in a jar. Yummy! NOT!







the guy who got it got drunk enough at the party to try a piece. I thought he was gonna hurl!









Those are actually quite popular among the Mexican community. I used to deliver Mexican food products to grocery stores, and that was one of them. They go through those like you wouldn't believe.

Pickled, I could do without, but fresh they're not so bad. Kinda like okra, they can get slimy if they're done wrong.

I must shop in the wrong stores, too... I never see these things.


----------



## mrsbernstein (Jun 17, 2006)

I can't believe that I have read ALL 17 pages in ONE DAY!

Personally, I can't stomach the thoguht of "egg beaters".......AHHHHHH

Oh, and between THIS thread adn the new book my friend suggested that I read *DEATH BY SUPERMARKET* , I have a feeling my range of food is about to SHRINK!

Yes, I did ask her if I "wanted" to read this book....just bought it a few hours ago. Even teh INTRO is scary!

Mrs B


----------



## AoifesMom (Sep 7, 2007)

love this thread...

Slim Jims, they smell like dog treats


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacque Savageau* 
Purple and Green Catchup - I just keep seeing my kids running around like maniacs from all that food coloring! Why? I don't get it?

There was a vain in my Spam can once - that was the last can I ever bought! Now I'm vegitarian...

That is so gross


----------



## funkygranolamama (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks to whoever posted the bad candy link. I spent half my night there last night.


----------



## supervee (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AoifesMom* 
love this thread...

Slim Jims, they smell like dog treats









When the "warehouse" stores first opened in this area, my uncle visited one and was very excited to have purchased a GIANT box of meat jerky for 3 bucks. After eating one, he noticed he had purchased dog jerky.


----------



## mom2avasteph (May 6, 2005)

I don't have time to read through so I don;t know if this was mentioned before...Scrapple!


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Those are actually quite popular among the Mexican community. I used to deliver Mexican food products to grocery stores, and that was one of them. They go through those like you wouldn't believe.

Pickled, I could do without, but fresh they're not so bad. Kinda like okra, they can get slimy if they're done wrong.

I must shop in the wrong stores, too... I never see these things.









Nopalitos... the pickled ones are actually pretty good.

The sausage/pancake corn dog things are actually pretty good.


----------



## MissLotus (Nov 2, 2005)

My vote goes for "Fruit Gushers"...haven't seen them in person, but from the magazine ad I remember, they're kind of like a leathery fruit roll-up but with goop inside. Yick.


----------



## MissLotus (Nov 2, 2005)

OH and "Uncrustables"...a PB&J sandwich that you thaw and serve...the sides are smushed down the seal the stuff in.

I mean, is it really so difficult to simply prepare a _fresh_ PB&J sandwich?


----------



## CCChanel (Dec 13, 2006)

And... the number 1 most disgusting food... HEAD CHEESE!!!

Google it... and then click into "images" tab for many tasty looking photo's of this YUM-ME food...


----------



## MissLotus (Nov 2, 2005)

I'll take your word for it on the headcheese. (Do they have a "shuddering" smiley?")

That reminds me that at the store the other day I walked by a sign for "veal tongue". Thankfully I'm a vegetarian and no such thing shall ever cross my lips.


----------



## miche28 (Sep 16, 2006)

I thought this thread would be funny (and it is!), but I feel kind of sick after reading just a couple pages. Among the grossest things I have ever seen,

- "toddler meals" like lasagna and 'spaghetti' that don't even need to be refrigerated: like they didn't make enough money on the formula and jarred baby food

- 'banana' and peanut butter mixed in the same jar (but I guess it's not that convenient because you do have to spread it on your own bread!)

- sausages with the 'cheese' mixed right in

Ewww... I need to go lie down now


----------



## jasonswife06 (Feb 1, 2007)

popcorn flavored dum dums
and cows feet/hooves from the meat aisle. uke


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

One year we bought a whole entire chicken - bones and all- in a can. It was called Chicken In a Can. We gave it to our roomate for Christmas and we laughed and laughed... except that we were so poor we ended up making a soup out of it. We weren't laughing then.


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miche28* 
- sausages with the 'cheese' mixed right in

Ewww... I need to go lie down now










Mmmmm Oscar Meyer cheese dogs....







I eat them about once every 5 years; we usually buy Nathan's hot dogs.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Banana syrup. We actually bought some for some reason. Full of awful stuff to keep it from turning brown, tastes horrid.

And today we saw chocolate covered cuttlefish. Eeeeeeeeewwwwwww!


----------



## funkygranolamama (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamicdoula* 
One year we bought a whole entire chicken - bones and all- in a can. It was called Chicken In a Can. We gave it to our roomate for Christmas and we laughed and laughed... except that we were so poor we ended up making a soup out of it. We weren't laughing then.









that's hilarious!


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I couldn't read through the whole thread, so not sure if it's been mentioned, but the new Cocoa Krispies milk & cereal straws are pretty bad. You're supposed to slurp the milk through the straw, then eat the straw.


----------



## MaxMommy (Feb 16, 2007)

I love this thread







:

I was in our one and only grocery store in our teeny tiny isolated town where I'm growing desensitized to the CRAP they offer to the locals. It's so bad that I actually work for the airline so I can fly out to shop.

Well, I guess our lovely grocery is trying to make some changes, maybe introduce some ethnic foods now...they sell frozen premade sushi.

Now, we love sushi, and from my understanding, the whole point of it is that it's FRESH







:

I don't understand why they don't just sell the makings so people can have FRESH stuff?

I almost barfed when I saw it and my dh hauled me out of the store quickly so I wouldn't embarras him by making a scene.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

The "grilled cheese" uncrustables. NASTY!!!!


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

the worst SMELLING and therefore most revolting are:

babyfood sausages (they have MILK as an ingredient - ewww! Milk in sausages??? I just picture clumpy sour milk, probably because of the smell.)

Grapples, which were just mentioned by someone else, they are apples injected with artificial grape flavor, they smell like grape Koolaid. A co-worker of mine had bought some recently because she actually believed it was an apple cross-bred with an actual grape. But it's just a Fuji apple with fake grape flavoring. The fake grape smell was revolting.

All canned meat has a gross smell.


----------



## erin_d_a (Jun 27, 2007)

Quote:

And... the number 1 most disgusting food... HEAD CHEESE!!!
I can't be the only one who likes headcheese. I've loved it since I was little!

There is this gum called 'tongue splashers' that are so full of dye that they dye your teeth and tongue disgusting colors. I LOVED them when I was a kid, ummm I used to also get really sick every time I ate them, but my mom told me I would learn to handle them, and she always kept a big bucket of them around for me. Very gross.


----------



## Pyxi (Feb 28, 2007)

Liverwurst. And I used to LOVE the stuff as a kid.uke


----------



## Semi_Crunchy (Jul 1, 2007)

Generally any food that would normally need to be refridgerated, yet is sold in a can (i.e. meats/cheeses although I should use both of those terms loosely!) pretty much grosses me out. And powered cheeses...that, I just don't get. And I know its been mentioned but that green ketchup....really messed me up. Reminded me of caterpillar guts..I don't think I need to explain further!


----------



## Eclectica (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elphaba* 
blue french fries. no, the CHOCOLATE french fries.

Yep, this would be top of my list too. I couldn't believe it when I saw that blue color of fries in the supermarket.

*maxmommy*, while I've never seen frozen pre-made sushi, that is pretty darn nasty sounding!


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glh* 
Those baby food meatsticks, they just look disgusting to me.

Oh man, those things are delicious! I'd buy them for the kids, but ended up eating them all myself.


----------



## jadekat (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jish* 
I have to echo my disgust for the CHOCOLATE FLAVORED FRENCH FRIES (as well as the other disgusting flavors.) I just happened to walk by a big display of them at the store the other day and when I saw what they were I said "oh, gross" -- evidentally I said it really loud since everyone near that aisle turned and looked at me. Just looking at the package made my physically gag. I was afraid I was going to heave, so I hightailed it to the checkout line.











I also think the different color ketchup is soooo gross!


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm sure there are people here who will disagree with me because I have a friend who can't wait for Easter every year so she can have one of these but I think the Cadbury Creme Eggs are disgusting. The whole "yolk" thing just about makes me want to uke. And believe me, it takes a lot for me to be turned off by something that is chocolate and sugar.


----------



## cherimoya (Mar 23, 2008)

I've seen individually packaged cheese burgers (with the burger, cheese, pickle, sauce etc in the middle of a bun) frozen at Costco. That's totally disgusting to me! Must be an American thing?


----------



## damona (Mar 27, 2008)

yeah, schwans sells premade heat-and-eat burgers and chicken sandwiches, too. no, thank you.

spray cheese in a can. blech. and i'm not a big fan of cheez-wiz either.

i love those baby food meat sticks/hot dogs!


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

White Castle hamburgers.


----------



## roomformore (Apr 28, 2006)

Frozen grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## jodinicole25 (Aug 17, 2007)

How about those frozen sausages that are wrapped with a chocolate chip pancake? Is that really necessary?


----------



## BekahJ (Sep 4, 2007)

spray cheese is just SICK. Those nasty pink hot dogs - our church thinks they have to serve them for every event we have.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roomformore* 
Frozen grilled cheese sandwiches.

eeewwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

I generally avoid the package food aisles so I haven't seen a lot of what's posted.

To the pp who dissed turkey bacon, I've bought both turkey and chicken bacon and it's so good you just have to cook it right. Basically only needs to be heated up, any longer and you will get tough bacon.


----------



## Eavesdrop (Nov 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supervee* 
This might just be the grossest packaged food I've seen. An ad for this in Sunday's paper: "Uncrustables"--a peanut butter & jam "sandwich" that comes as a round frozen patty. And I quote:

"The easy way to PB&J--just thaw & serve! Soft bread gives kids the fresh taste of homemade! Kids love no crust!"

As if PB&J is so hard to make...

That's just nasty.









My kids love these!


----------



## Scribe (Feb 12, 2007)

My sister tried to sell me on the Uncrustables last time I was home. They were completely vile.

I keep coming back to something I've seen in grocery stores a few times, but no time recently, so maybe it no longer exists? Boston Brown Bread that you bake in a can? Ew.

Oh, it still exists.


----------



## ghostlykisses (Sep 27, 2007)

I read this entire thread through out the day. It was pretty funny to look back on some of the things I remember from a few years ago like the blue fries and peanut butter slices.

This thread also made me feel guilty. I try to feed my kids well and I would like it to be a whole foods diet all the time but we buy fun convience foods on occasion for a treat. My kids think the crappy stuff is a real cook treat









One thing I find totally nasty are those cheap freezer queen entrees and the little $1 banquet tv dinners. I see so many people loading their carts with those. Those meals are not even close to being a balances meal. I do admit that my kids like to get those or a kid cusine meal maybe once or twice a month for a treat. Ugh, yup it is bad and I feel awful sometimes.

Sadly in our economy it is so much cheaper to go out and load a cart up with this fake food than it is to get healthy stuff. Sometimes when money is really tight here (like it has been lately) I have to make the choice between buying three loaves of lower quality bread that will last a week and a half or buying really nice bread that will last us 3 days









Ok here I will add one food no one mentioned.....gas station items like those hot pink pickled sausages and the meat sticks that are packaged with a stick of mushy cheese. The meat stick part is gross enough but cheese should not be able to sit in a package on a shelf for months with out molding. That is just not right.


----------



## oiseau (Mar 30, 2008)

This thread is really funny yet really terrifying!!
I was in HS when the green ketchup came out. I did a lot of the cooking for our family then and I used to love to make meatloaf in shapes...and usually topped it in (red) ketchup. Well, it was christmas time and I had the idea of making a christmas tree shaped meatloaf...and topping it with a ketchup tree...green ketchup for the tree and red ketchup for decorations. By the time the meatloaf came out of the oven, the entire thing had a sickly green tinge!! No one would touch it! That was the day I officially started reading ingredients and gave up artificial colorings! I do almost entirely organic, whole foods now, but my mom is still a big fan of the scary prepackaged foods...

While the crazy foods marketed for American children are frightening, I've found some of the scariest prepackaged foods at a big Asian market near my house. I think the worst was "Vegetarian Mock Pork Product"....came in a can. It's a whole line of vegetarian mock meat products....eeewww!


----------



## GoldenAutumn (Oct 18, 2007)

I just came across this forum and skimmed through and am cracking up! I saw those brigh peptobismal pink sausages in a shop in South Africa once...didn't know they had them here! Ick!! That was before I got crunchy and I thought they were gross then!!

LOL, this reminds me of the food I grew up on...vienna sausages, "fruit" drink that contains less than 10% juice, Sunny D, Kid Cuisine, white bread! My DH grew up the same way and his parents and grandparents still eat that way and that's what they fix when we go. They just think I'm a picky B****!! Last time we were in, DH's grandma was telling me about these great single serving of Hamburger helpers she was eating every day for lunch and brough one out to show me...just add water...Yum! There's even *Real* meat inside!! That'll be good with the instant coffee they drink by the gallon every day! Ick!

Hahahaha!


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

agree on the uncrustables. i vote for batter blasters, and cheez whiz


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

I actually like to get the organic yogurt tubes, freeze them, and offer them as an alternative when the neighbor kids are getting popsicles from the ice cream truck. But I treat them as dessert.


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghostlykisses* 
Ok here I will add one food no one mentioned.....gas station items like those hot pink pickled sausages and the meat sticks that are packaged with a stick of mushy cheese. The meat stick part is gross enough but cheese should not be able to sit in a package on a shelf for months with out molding. That is just not right.


My ex boyfriend used to get those things. I hated to kiss him for hours after. *shudders


----------



## MrsBone (Apr 20, 2004)

lunchables,
conventional frozen premade anything, like breakfast burritos, sausage and egg sandwiches, etc.
mock vegetarian meat products.
gogurts (how in the world can anyone consider those things "yogurt?"
hormel canned spaghetti and meatballs or kid cuisine. I used to feed all this stuff to the kids I nannied for because they never had anything fresh in the house. yuck


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

What are gogurts?


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

nasty yogurt in a plastic tube that kids eat by pushing it up.

We saw a comedian on Letterman talking about how kids these days can't use silverware because of gogurt then fell all over ourselves in the grocery store laughing like idiots when we saw gogurt in the dairy case the next day. _I have to have gogurt because I don't know how to use a spoon!_ DS and I were cackling and could hardly breathe and must have looked like we'd lost our minds.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

"treet"!!! Does anyone know what I'm talking about?? UGH! It's along the lines of vienna sausages and spam!uke


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

I have always been grossed out by Gogurt. It's ultra artificial sugary pudding packaged in little plastic tubes that you squirt right into your mouth...Mmmm uke

eta:

Quote:

nasty yogurt in a plastic tube that kids eat by pushing it up.
I just read your reply after posting mine, LOL. Yep, Gogurt is pretty nasty.


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catnip* 
I actually like to get the organic yogurt tubes, freeze them, and offer them as an alternative when the neighbor kids are getting popsicles from the ice cream truck. But I treat them as dessert.

I do the same thing, minus the ice cream truck (I live in the middle of nowhere, no kids or ice cream except what's in my house on both counts).


----------



## MRJmama (Mar 18, 2008)

This thread was too funny!!! I read the whole thing!

One thing I didn't see here was the crayola colored bottled water. I don't remember if there was any flavoring added but they were the basic colors red, blue, yellow, and green. I have to say I stood there and stared at them for awhile!


----------



## Rainbow2911 (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't know if this has come up yet as I just skimmed the thread, but frozen donner kebabs. uke So very very nasty.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rainbow2911* 
I don't know if this has come up yet as I just skimmed the thread, but frozen donner kebabs. uke So very very nasty.









Are you serious? That has to be a very bad joke!


----------



## Rainbow2911 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sadly not. And you thought the ones in kebab shops were dodgy.... http://www.ukebab.co.uk/

These actually look much nicer than the ones I've seen for sale.


----------



## zeldabee (Aug 23, 2004)

Haven't read the whole thread--anyone mention Chocolate Skittles? OMGz. My sister actually bought a packet on a recent road trip together. Unbelievable. I tasted one, and had to spit and rinse my mouth. Sprogly and my sister both had the same reaction.


----------



## cyncyn (Nov 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zeldabee* 
Haven't read the whole thread--anyone mention Chocolate Skittles? OMGz. My sister actually bought a packet on a recent road trip together. Unbelievable. I tasted one, and had to spit and rinse my mouth. Sprogly and my sister both had the same reaction.

Haven't read the whole thread yet (but I will







) But yeah chocolate skittles are so gross. DH bought them because he loves to buy whatever is screaming NEW NEW NEW on the package







I ended up eating most of them by accident. I don't really even like candy, but AF was visiting, I was surfing MDC







and ate almost the whole package without thinking. OMG you are right, I had to go brush my teeth!


----------



## cyncyn (Nov 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velveeta* 
I like to buy everything in as natural a state as possible, but sometimes even I eat Doritos. It is weird, too b/c that taste does not exist in nature. Hmmmm. Maybe Doritos are from my home planet and they remind me of the good old days! :LOL

I am really grossed out by spaghetti-os, but loved them as a child.

Jean























laughup


----------



## NaomiLorelie (Sep 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zeldabee* 
Haven't read the whole thread--anyone mention Chocolate Skittles? OMGz. My sister actually bought a packet on a recent road trip together. Unbelievable. I tasted one, and had to spit and rinse my mouth. Sprogly and my sister both had the same reaction.

I have not tried them but I saw them the other day and they freaked me out. I had to go tell DH because they looked so gross.


----------



## supervee (Nov 21, 2001)

Bagelfuls! Bagels shaped liked Twinkies with the cream cheese squirted in.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmom80* 
Oh do y'all remember Tang? LOL

I wish I could find the link for the story. Fox News had something on recently about terrorists who made very powerful bombs out of Tang, hydrogen peroxide (the kind you get at the drugstore!) and a disposable camera. Ummm if you can make a bomb out of Tang, YOU SHOULDN'T BE INGESTING IT!!!!


----------



## zeldabee (Aug 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Poot* 
I wish I could find the link for the story. Fox News had something on recently about terrorists who made very powerful bombs out of Tang, hydrogen peroxide (the kind you get at the drugstore!) and a disposable camera. Ummm if you can make a bomb out of Tang, YOU SHOULDN'T BE INGESTING IT!!!!

Uh. I love tang.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zeldabee* 
Uh. I love tang.

Well, don't drink Tang while rubbing yourself with hydrogen peroxide and have someone take a picture of the scene.







(the only smiley we have that resembles something blowing up LOL)

www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,356491,00.html


----------



## zeldabee (Aug 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Poot* 
Well, don't drink Tang while rubbing yourself with hydrogen peroxide and have someone take a picture of the scene.







(the only smiley we have that resembles something blowing up LOL)

www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,356491,00.html

Alright, I won't.

You could do the same thing with lemon Kool-Aid, a substance that is also very useful for cleaning toilets. Hmmm, wonder if Tang could do that? Great stuff, Tang!


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

That is some of the funniest .... I've read in a LONG time. I haven't laughed that hard since watching Jeff Dunham DVDs last week!


----------



## EarthMamaToBe (Feb 19, 2008)

Vienna sausages YUCK!


----------



## EarthMamaToBe (Feb 19, 2008)

Green Catsup and Chocolate fries YUCKY


----------



## gaidinsgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

these.
froot loop straws


----------



## NewMama2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Poot* 
Well, don't drink Tang while rubbing yourself with hydrogen peroxide and have someone take a picture of the scene.







(the only smiley we have that resembles something blowing up LOL)

www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,356491,00.html

Well, there goes my plans for Saturday night!


----------



## NewMama2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EarthMamaToBe* 
Vienna sausages YUCK!

The other baby w/ DD in daycare eats the packaged, Gerber meat sticks. I can't imagine feeding a child something that smells that much like dog food. *gag*.


----------



## bootini (Dec 20, 2007)

Cereal straws --> http://www.frootloops.com/cerealstraws/

and

Cheese in a can --> http://www.nabiscoworld.com/brands/b...Id=64&PageNo=1

LOL the Uncrustables could start wars, I think. Some folks love them.


----------



## damona (Mar 27, 2008)

somebody here said that their dh has to buy whatever says "new" on the package. my dh is the exact same way! he bought those new cherry flavoured m&m's the other day. gross and grosser! they tasted like chocolate laced cherry cough syrup!

chocolate skittles were a big mistake. blech.

i made cherry jello for my kids today after the constant begging got on my nerves. i refuse to eat it. fake cherry flavoured anything is usually nasty, imho.

eta: my older kids will do just about anything for an uncrustable.

also, i went shopping with dh and a male friend and the things that those guys consider food..... *shudder*


----------



## oiseau (Mar 30, 2008)

I saw a new one yesterday, so I'm amending my entry:
Vegetarian Mock Abalone...in a can...


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

Lunchables!


----------



## miss_sonja (Jun 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mirlee* 
Lunchables!

I lived on Lunchables senior year in college! But back then, it was just meat, cheese crackers and an Andes mint. Now they're full of weird stuff.

Um, those Bagel fulls things, a Twinkie shaped bagel pre-filled with cream cheese--serious yukko.

And anything flavoured blue raspberry. I mean, what *is* blue raspberry anyway????


----------



## emski4379 (Aug 23, 2006)

Frozen BBQ mac n' cheese on a stick-YUCK!


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

head cheese. and also, neeses country scrapple. http://www.neesesausage.com/products/default.htm

actually, about everything on that website is the grossest packaged food i ever saw. *shudder*


----------



## amis2girls (Mar 2, 2005)

another vote for (against?) canned cheese


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

For those of us with peanut allergic kids, those Uncrustables aren't such a bad thing. The only peanut product served by our school cafeteria are Uncrustables, and only for field trips and the last day of school.

The worst packaged product I've ever seen is fish flavored beef jerky. Ewwwww.


----------



## MommyTorf (Nov 9, 2004)

i think those gummy treat things are disgusting. they are corn syrup and dye!!!!!!! no fruit! just because they are in the SHAPES of little fruits does not mean they are good for you (or your teeth)!!!!!!! they come in every charcter shape that you think of. there's practically a wall of them on the "snack" ailse of my grocery store.

an aside: DS picked "organic gummi bears" as his special treat at the natural food store once. i find it hard to wrap my brain around the idea of "organic gummi bears".


----------



## Crazybean (Apr 24, 2008)

Different colored ketchup? Seriously? And fries? I shop at the mainstream stores on occasion and I've never seen this!!!!

Lunchables are the top gag packaged food IMO.. not far behind are the dinner in a box and you have to use the box to microwave the stuff.. yuck


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

they have uncrustables cheese sandwiches now... ick. i had a friend who would make her "grilled" cheese in the microwave. it turned in to hot soggy bread, it was so gross


----------



## icesk8 (Jan 3, 2008)

I've had the green colored ketchup, and it was really really gross!! It would leave "stains" on your body if you got drops of it on you. I remember having a green spot on my leg. It didn't last long, probably came off that night in the shower, but still if you wipe something off your leg thats food, you shouldn't have a color spot









But some packaged/processed foods are good. I <333 Totino's Pizza rolls







:, but I am trying to eat as much organic as possible which right now isn't much


----------



## junipermuse (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Petersmamma* 







: I adored those when I was a kid....sweet and salty at the same time! Now, I would probably think they are disgusting, so I'm just going to let them be yummy in memory.

Has anyone posted a link to this blog yet?

Steve, Don't Eat it!

It's gross, but hilarious!!

That site is too funny. I liked the one where he tries breastmilk with chocolate syrup (claims it tastes just like yoohoo). It's funny because he admits that he should be more disturbed by drinking cow's milk since it's intended for baby cow's but psychologically he just can't get over it.


----------



## jenmary (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyTorf* 
i think those gummy treat things are disgusting. they are corn syrup and dye!!!!!!! no fruit! just because they are in the SHAPES of little fruits does not mean they are good for you (or your teeth)!!!!!!! they come in every charcter shape that you think of. there's practically a wall of them on the "snack" ailse of my grocery store.

an aside: DS picked "organic gummi bears" as his special treat at the natural food store once. i find it hard to wrap my brain around the idea of "organic gummi bears".











'fruit' snacks, indeed. what is wrong with FRUIT as a snack!!!


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rainbow2911* 
I don't know if this has come up yet as I just skimmed the thread, but frozen donner kebabs. uke So very very nasty.

Okay, you had to mean frozen _dinner_ kebabs, right?







That has got to be the funniest typo I have ever read in my life - especially on a gross food thread!







: That was great! Thank you for that laugh!!!









The absolute grossest food I have ever seen: pork rinds. uke A coworker bought a bag of them out of a vending machine once, and the deep fried pig skin still had long pieces of black hair in it! I will never forget that as long as I live.

Grossest. thing. ever.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I forgot one - carbonated fruit. Yep - the cut up fruit, inject it with carbonation, and package it up. I haven't seen it in the store, but I saw it on Unwrapped.


----------



## zeldabee (Aug 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoMama* 
Okay, you had to mean frozen _dinner_ kebabs, right?







That has got to be the funniest typo I have ever read in my life - especially on a gross food thread!







: That was great! Thank you for that laugh!!!









Um, she probably meant doner kebabs.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zeldabee* 
Um, she probably meant doner kebabs.

Still freaking hilarious!!!!









Of course, I have a warped sense of humor. Dh thought it was great, too, so I'm not alone!


----------



## Hannahsmummy (Oct 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gaidinsgirl* 
these.
froot loop straws

I don't get those. Are you supposed to _drink_ through them?? Even if that made sense, don't they get soggy??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emski4379* 
Frozen BBQ mac n' cheese on a stick-YUCK!

This cannot be real! How do you get macaroni and cheese on a stick?

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Erin** 
head cheese. and also, neeses country scrapple. http://www.neesesausage.com/products/default.htm

actually, about everything on that website is the grossest packaged food i ever saw. *shudder*

UGH, that is vile and I do not even know what some of that stuff is, nor do I want to and I eat meat.

I am in the UK and we don't have weird blue food and stuff but we make up for it with things like meal in a can. Now, I'm not talking about stuff like Chef Boyardee I mean a full meal. A starch, protein and some sort of vegetable matter all crammed into a tin for your ease and enjoyment. Like this little number for a quick and hearty breakfast, Omelette, chips and beans (and this is a tame one). MMMMMM, just try to resist.
http://www.uknet.net/gallery/BritishFood/mealinacan01


----------



## zeldabee (Aug 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoMama* 
Still freaking hilarious!!!!









Of course, I have a warped sense of humor. Dh thought it was great, too, so I'm not alone!

Yeah, the name as written always makes me think of that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hannahsmummy* 
Like this little number for a quick and hearty breakfast, Omelette, chips and beans (and this is a tame one). MMMMMM, just try to resist.
http://www.uknet.net/gallery/BritishFood/mealinacan01

Mmmmm! Yes yes YES! Full English Breakfast in a can! With black pudding! (Actually, I'd _kill_ for a _real_ FEB, with the works...you can't _can_ a fry-up!)


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

I didn't see it with my own two eyes, but my sister was in an Asian supermarket the other day and saw a packet of 'Vegetarian Fish-Flavoured Beef'.

The mind reels.


----------



## supervee (Nov 21, 2001)

Individually shrink-wrapped hotdogs. Just pop 'em in the microwave. :?


----------



## supervee (Nov 21, 2001)

New candidate for the prize...

"blue box" Macaroni and Cheese *Crackers*. Shaped just like the real thing... well, like the little dried crunchy noodles that get stuck to your stove. In three convenient flavors.









Why, oh why?


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

steak to be put in a toaster







:


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceane* 
steak to be put in a toaster







:

Are you making this up????


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceane* 
steak to be put in a toaster







:

Is that related to this, by chance?


----------



## audsma (Apr 21, 2005)

I didn't read all of the posts in this thread, but the packaged "fresh" food I can't get over is "Grapples." They are apples, likely fuji, but I'm not sure, which are injected with grape flavoring (like grape jelly or soda) and then put in packages of four little bubbles. My colleagues love them and think they are the greatest way to get fruit into their kids. I think fruit tastes great sans injections, however!


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

Was recently grossed out by a commercial for Bagel-fuls. I thought it looked pretty nasty and always wonder how whole foods have to be manipulated to make them "on-the-go".


----------



## mama k nj (Dec 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supervee* 
This might just be the grossest packaged food I've seen. An ad for this in Sunday's paper: "Uncrustables"--a peanut butter & jam "sandwich" that comes as a round frozen patty. And I quote:

"The easy way to PB&J--just thaw & serve! Soft bread gives kids the fresh taste of homemade! Kids love no crust!"

As if PB&J is so hard to make...

That's just nasty.










laughup

couldn't agree more. My poor hubby is always hearing me rant about these prepackaged foods for kids.

Others that really irritate me are the Gerbers Graduates commericals... dry pourable "yogurt" bites are as nutritious the real stuff? seriously? Oh and those toddler TV dinners they make. It's like feeding your 1 year old a can of spaghetti-o's with a side of canned beans. mmmm

I don't particularly LOVE cooking all the time, but it's really not that hard to slap a sandwhich together. Or godforbid, make your kids some fresh veggies and cook some brown rice.

Of course I thought Lunchables were the most amazing thing when I was a kid. LOL


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *audsma* 
I didn't read all of the posts in this thread, but the packaged "fresh" food I can't get over is "Grapples." They are apples, likely fuji, but I'm not sure, which are injected with grape flavoring (like grape jelly or soda) and then put in packages of four little bubbles. My colleagues love them and think they are the greatest way to get fruit into their kids. I think fruit tastes great sans injections, however!

I bought one of these, because I was nosy.. it was awful! It was so artificial tasting and smelled a little "too-grapey" to be anything but fake. DD never got to try them....

When I was shopping yesterday I found Cream cheese in a can.... I can't find it listed anywhere online, but it was right next to the other spray cheeses. Now I love me some cream cheese, but that just seems wrong..

I found this in my internet travels... ewww.....


----------

